# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Следовая работа.

## Tatjana

По просьбе Инны. Вот тут две темы, где очень много полезного и интересного по следовой работе.
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=723
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1828&start=0



> Как собака должна понять-обозначть конец следа? На треннировке понятно это будет коробка с едой или мячик..а на соревнованиях?


На соревнованиях в конце следа лежит последний предмет, который собака должна обозначить. Проводник подходит к собаке, поднимает предмет вверх на вытянутую руку, опускает руку, предмет можно положить в карман. Потом команда собаке - "сидеть". Это окончание работы.

----------


## Sergey

> Потом команда собаке - "сидеть". Это окончание работы.


Потом выслушал комментарий и оценку и в машину к миске. :Ag:

----------


## inna

А что можете посоветовать по поводу,собака постоянно переходит с нижнего на верхнее обнюхивание...Тоесть собака переодически переправеряеться.Идёт нижним,хорошо внимательно нюхает,потом поднимает голову,занюхивает воздух,делает пару шагов именно с поднятой головой и потом опять начинает пронюхивать следы внимательно.Незнаю насколько я смогла описать чтоб было понятно :Ag: Пробывала одёргивать,собака сразу возвращаеться ко мне,и принимает ОП,пробывала при подъёме головы давать запрещающую команду,собака тоже как то зажимаеться,и дальше идёт рассеянно,постоянно оглядываясь на меня..Наверно надо как то легче корректировать,но как...Вот есть недавний след,выдержка где то час (ждала пока идущий снег прикроет следы)лёгкий морозец,почти безветренно.Тут не полный след,просто кусочек что бы хоть как то показать общую работу собаки.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPFo23h3EMw

----------


## Sergey

Там и я пройду, глазами. :Ag: 
А можно высчитать эту периодичность и класть пару кусков где она должна поднять голову? Или, вообще, вернуться к следу с большим количеством кусков. И поводок короткий, чтобы при необходимости поддавить, а бежать было некуда. А почему запрещающая команда, она хоть понимает ЧТО ей запрещают? Поэтому и идет оглядываясь. Логичней дать команду на поиск и дергать вниз к следу, а не на себя. А тренер где?

----------


## inna

> Там и я пройду, глазами.
> А можно высчитать эту периодичность и класть пару кусков где она должна поднять голову? Или, вообще, вернуться к следу с большим количеством кусков. И поводок короткий, чтобы при необходимости поддавить, а бежать было некуда. А почему запрещающая команда, она хоть понимает ЧТО ей запрещают? Поэтому и идет оглядываясь. Логичней дать команду на поиск и дергать вниз к следу, а не на себя. А тренер где?


Тренер я сама)) Глазами там не пройти,я же прокладываю снежный след когда падает снег,то есть он засыпает видимые следы.Если снег не идёт то прокладываю след в лесу,где листва,проталины и всякие ямки-горки.Так что бы не видно было следов.Насчёт корма,незнаю.Она у меня не пищевик,весь корм не будет подбирать.А если класть единичные кусочки она на них концентрируеться и кружит рядом.Так что след без корма вообще.Переодичность поднятия головы нету,но замечала что перепроверяеться часто после угла или за пару метров до вещи..Насчёт запрещающей команды я думаю понимает,потому как я говорю ей НЕТ и сразу повторяю СЛЕД,ИЩИ,то есть сразу заставляю её опустить голову и нюхать,после хвалю.




> Логичней дать команду на поиск и дергать вниз к следу,


То есть идти рядом с собакой и при поднятии морды рывками вниз заставить отпустить башку? Можно попробывать ,только ооочень аккуратно.Я ещё раз повторю что если на следе начать корректировать чуть сильнее собака начинает заискивать,пристраиваться в ОП.Вообщем отрабатывет послушку чтоб угодить...

----------


## Sergey

Дергать может и не надо, если по команде включается. Как-то там у Вас не просто все.

----------


## inna

> Дергать может и не надо, если по команде включается. Как-то там у Вас не просто все.


Да это я наверно так объясняю не понятно :Ag:

----------


## Алена

> Она у меня не пищевик,весь корм не будет подбирать.А если класть единичные кусочки она на них концентрируеться и кружит рядом.Так что след без корма вообще.


 А в чем мотивация собаки идти по следу? Т.е. что движет собакой, чтобы идти по следу? 
P.S. Ох. как я скучаю по "следу"....

----------


## Sergey

> Ох. как я скучаю по "следу"....


Ох, не трави душу... Снег этот уже видеть не могу.

----------


## Алена

> Ох, не трави душу... Снег этот уже видеть не могу.


 :0199:  Да уж, смотрю по Weather. com прогноз на 10 дней.. - перспектив никаких....Обычно у нас зима как-то быстрее заканчивалась, а эта и не собирается...А у меня экзамен запланирован на начало апреля...Одна надежда, что 2 года подготовки не прошли даром и собака успеет все вспомнить  :Ab:

----------


## inna

> А в чем мотивация собаки идти по следу? Т.е. что движет собакой, чтобы идти по следу? 
> P.S. Ох. как я скучаю по "следу"....


В конце мяч и игра,собака ищет мяч.А почему зимой след не делаете?

----------


## Алена

> В конце мяч и игра,собака ищет мяч.А почему зимой след не делаете?


 C мотивацией понятно.  :Ab:  С удовольствием делала бы, если бы снега не было. Специалисты не рекомендуют по многим причинам делать след на снегу -вот я и не делаю.  :Ab:

----------


## inna

> C мотивацией понятно.  С удовольствием делала бы, если бы снега не было. Специалисты не рекомендуют по многим причинам делать след на снегу -вот я и не делаю.


А почему не рекомендуют? Объясните пожалуйста..

----------


## Sergey

Вот никогда не понимал игру как мотивацию для следа. Как-то ненадежно это. ИМХО.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот никогда не понимал игру как мотивацию для следа. Как-то ненадежно это. ИМХО.


Сергей, есть собаки у которых сам след и есть мотивация. Это Квай например. Но таких собак не так много... :Ab: 
Еда - одна из возможностей, наиболее удобная. Но при этом, например, Ленгварский советовал в конце следа создать собаке максимальное поощерение, не только покормить, но и поиграть. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

След Квая в октябре прошлого года: http://www.canis.ee/video-rus.html
С вещами маюсь... но в конце получилось. :Ab:

----------


## inna

> Вот никогда не понимал игру как мотивацию для следа. Как-то ненадежно это. ИМХО.


А я если честно не могу понять как можно разрешать есть на следе,это чисто только для спорта.В реальном преследовании по следу,злоумышленник в легкую отравит собаку..

----------


## inna

> След Квая в октябре прошлого года: http://www.canis.ee/video-rus.html
> С вещами маюсь... но в конце получилось.


Мне понравился след,так шустренько)) Таня я не заметила никакой помощи от вас при прохождении угла..то есть вы ждёте пока Квай сам найдёт? И ещё вопрос,почему на вещах вы встаёте сверху собаки?? Первый раз такое вижу,интересненько..

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей, есть собаки у которых сам след и есть мотивация. Это Квай например. Но таких собак не так много...
> Еда - одна из возможностей, наиболее удобная. Но при этом, например, Ленгварский советовал в конце следа создать собаке максимальное поощерение, не только покормить, но и поиграть.


Я, собсно, не имел ввиду след ИПО1, а 600 и дальше. При большой протяженности, сложных поверхностях и условиях, мячик как-то не видится достаточным мотиватором для тяжкого труда, когда собака после следа еле ноги волочет. Игра - дело добровольное, хочу играю, не хочу - не заставишь. Миска, все же, для пищевика добавит хоть немного, хоть один процент, хоть в глубине подсознания, и я это использую. А без интереса к следу собаки, желания идти, не стоит проводнику и ноги топтать. Это аксиома, как мне кажется.

----------


## Sergey

> А я если честно не могу понять как можно разрешать есть на следе,это чисто только для спорта.


А тут одни "убитые" и собрались. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Это след 4-х месячной Келли, снято в 2007г, в ноябре.
www.canis.ee/roliki/kellisled4mes.avi

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня я не заметила никакой помощи от вас при прохождении угла..то есть вы ждёте пока Квай сам найдёт? И ещё вопрос,почему на вещах вы встаёте сверху собаки??


А для чего помогать? Эта собака и так сама очень заинтересована его найти. А сверху встаю, чтоб не заваливал корпус при подходе проводника. Уж больно Квай эмоционален... :0251:

----------


## Алена

Тань, посмотрела ролик с Кваем. Ты много внимания уделяла ровной укладке без заваливаний. Посмотрела руководство для судей :"Собака должна сделать обозначение предмета непосредственно рядом с ним, уверенно, прямо в направлении следа. Немного неровная укладка по отношению к предмету не является ошибочной. Укладка в стороне или разворот в сторону проводника являются ошибочными". Вопрос: насколько всегда и сильно судьи обращают внимания на такую укладку? Т.е."прямо в направлении следа" -теоретически Квай так и лег прямо по направлению следа или имеется ввиду "прямо"=ровно, без заваливаний? И "уверенно" -имеется ввиду, лег не задумываясь или под этим подразумевается еще и поведение собаки на предмете?

P.S. На мой взгляд, нет ничего прекрасней идущей по следу собаки... :0222:

----------


## Sergey

> Вопрос: насколько всегда и сильно судьи обращают внимания на такую укладку?


Как и все в ИПО, зависит от предпочтений данного судьи. :Ap:

----------


## Алена

> Как и все в ИПО, зависит от предпочтений данного судьи.


 Предпочтения -это понятно  :Ab: , но если ошибочной является только "Укладка в стороне или разворот в сторону проводника", причем здесь тогда предпочтения? Хотя, конечно, придраться можно к слову "прямо"  :Ac:

----------


## Sergey

> Предпочтения -это понятно , но если ошибочной является только "Укладка в стороне или разворот в сторону проводника", причем здесь тогда предпочтения? Хотя, конечно, придраться можно к слову "прямо"


Да много там чего, завал корпуса при подходе проводника, укладка мордой, грудью или лапами на предмет, укладка под углом, даже небольшим.
Укладка в стороне - это понятно, при сильном боковом ветре может идти параллельно следу, а вот разворот в сторону проводника трудно представить. :Ac:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> разворот в сторону проводника трудно представить.


Я пару раз видел, но как получилось, в смысле - почему, не помню. Кажется, потому что собака была "передавлена" на предыдущих ошибках. А вообще, след -одно из самых любимых занятий. И у меня, и у собак. :0188:  Вот, только времени и бензина съедает много. :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А что можете посоветовать по поводу,собака постоянно переходит с нижнего на верхнее обнюхивание...Тоесть собака переодически переправеряеться.Идёт нижним,хорошо внимательно нюхает,потом поднимает голову,занюхивает воздух,делает пару шагов именно с поднятой головой и потом опять начинает пронюхивать следы внимательно.Незнаю насколько я смогла описать чтоб было понятноПробывала одёргивать,собака сразу возвращаеться ко мне,и принимает ОП,пробывала при подъёме головы давать запрещающую команду,собака тоже как то зажимаеться,и дальше идёт рассеянно,постоянно оглядываясь на меня..Наверно надо как то легче корректировать,но как...


Инна, я бы прекратил этот "зимний" след, спокойно дождался травки и начал работу с ноля - на коротеньких отрезках, со сплошным подкреплением, на очень коротком поводке, не давая собаке поднять голову и, при этом, минимально нагружая командами и коррекцией. В конце следа - "супер игра", раз собака не пищевичка. Но, вместе с тем, постарался бы, чтоб "найти каждый кусочек в каждом отпечатке" стало не желанием набить брюхо, а увлекательным занятием.
Мы все очень спешим все время двигаться вперед, не обращая внимание на мелкие недочеты в работе, а потом переживаем о том, что приходится слишком много корректировать и давить на собаку. Лучше меньше, но чище и чаще. :0196:

----------


## Sergey

> А вообще, след -одно из самых любимых занятий. И у меня, и у собак.


А мозги как развивает! Ну и ноги, конечно. :Ag:  Только скучно в машине сидеть, пока след стынет. :Ac:

----------


## Sergey

> Инна, я бы прекратил этот "зимний" след,


В принципе, зимой можно по тропинкам в парке с утра пораньше, когда еще не натоптали, но уж не по снегу.

----------


## aria

> А мозги как развивает! Ну и ноги, конечно. Только скучно в машине сидеть, пока след стынет.


Это точно: пока проложишь всяких отрезочков, следиков, фигурок, а потом уже с гудящими ногами мечтаешь: "Эх, проложил бы кто тебе эти следы!.."
Зато потом вместе с собакой паззл разгадываешь!.. :0190:  Класс!

----------


## jarvenmaa

А я и не сижу. Утром еду с малой в поле (ближнее в 15 км, дальнее - в 20), прокладываю след для нее, пока он остывает, прокладываю более длинные и сложные для старших. Так проходит минут 30-40. Работаем ее след и едем домой. Там меняю ее на старших и снова в поле. Выдержка получается, как минимум, 1,5 часа. Вот только километраж большой и полдня пролетает как минута. А можно еще и пообедать, пока собак меняешь. :Ap:  Зато не скучно :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

Если ехать, то да, а если в пробках стоять, то лучше в поле остаться. Тоже варианты есть, машину помыть основательно, почитать, в игрушку пострелять, ну и, наконец, поспать можно, если с рассветом выехал. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, посмотрела ролик с Кваем. Ты много внимания уделяла ровной укладке без заваливаний. Посмотрела руководство для судей :"Собака должна сделать обозначение предмета непосредственно рядом с ним, уверенно, прямо в направлении следа. Немного неровная укладка по отношению к предмету не является ошибочной. Укладка в стороне или разворот в сторону проводника являются ошибочными". Вопрос: насколько всегда и сильно судьи обращают внимания на такую укладку? Т.е."прямо в направлении следа" -теоретически Квай так и лег прямо по направлению следа или имеется ввиду "прямо"=ровно, без заваливаний? И "уверенно" -имеется ввиду, лег не задумываясь или под этим подразумевается еще и поведение собаки на предмете?


Алена, можно было бы оставить все, как есть. Но я ищу варианты, потому что Квай психологически неспокоен на вещах. Иногда может как-то ерзать, пытаться самостоятельно продолжить работу.
Хотелось бы избежать любого штрафа.
Завал может занизить оценку на 0,5 - 1.5 балла. Зависит от судьи и поведения собаки.

"В кулуарах" :Ag:  мне был задан вопрос, как избегать завала корпуса? Один из вариантов вот такого поощерения, когда проводник встает над собакой, а не подходит сбоку. Потому что завал, как правило связан с реакцией на подход проводника.




> Укладка в стороне - это понятно, при сильном боковом ветре может идти параллельно следу


Сергей, практика мне показала, что даже при штормовом ветре собака может идти совершенно корректно на следе.

----------


## aria

У вас так всё серьёзно!.. :Af:  У меня проще... У меня поля всех мастей и покрытий (опытные...) прямо возле дома... Поэтому на начальном этапе, когда выдержка минимальная, я прокладываю несколько следиков (на разных покрытиях); к тому времени, когда проложила последний след, приходит время идти на первый! А если мы уже на продвинутом этапе, то прокладываю следы и идём на прогулку - у нас там ниже зелёная зона! А потом часа через 1,5-2 на обратном пути проходим след! :0197:

----------


## inna

> Инна, я бы прекратил этот "зимний" след, спокойно дождался травки и начал работу с ноля - на коротеньких отрезках, со сплошным подкреплением, на очень коротком поводке, не давая собаке поднять голову и, при этом, минимально нагружая командами и коррекцией.


Мне один мой знакомый пограничник сказал,если научишь хорошо ходить зимний след,нижним чутьём,то на травке даже замарачиваться не будешь)) И вообще мне кажеться собака должна отрабатывать на любой поверхности)) Но знакомый в России и показать как надо не может))



> В принципе, зимой можно по тропинкам в парке с утра пораньше, когда еще не натоптали, но уж не по снегу.


Ну мы по сугробом то и не ходим :Ap:  Частенько делаю след на затоптанной поляне,где с утра гуляют с собаками,а днём я след прокладываю..Ну а так жду пока снег подтает и местами появляеться мокрая земля,или же наоборот когда снег хлопьями идёт,и за пол часа запыпет все видимые следы.



> Но я ищу варианты, потому что Квай психологически неспокоен на вещах. Иногда может как-то ерзать, пытаться самостоятельно продолжить работу.


Вот у меня собака тоже после вещей пытаеться сама продолжить искать,даже не всегда хочет получить лакомство за вещь.Я так понимаю что надо подходить сверху и успокаивать собаку? а как успокоилась продолжать?

----------


## Sergey

> Вот у меня собака тоже после вещей пытаеться сама продолжить искать,даже не всегда хочет получить лакомство за вещь.Я так понимаю что надо подходить сверху и успокаивать собаку? а как успокоилась продолжать?


Я как-то не морочусь с этим, для меня укладка на предмете - это простое послушание, практически та же выдержка, отработка спокойной укладки такая же , награда - продолжение следа, торопится, да.

----------


## Irka

Таня. У меня к тебе вопросы по ролику с Кваем. Как на том ролике было разложено лакомство? После предмета через сколько шагов у тебя следующий кусочек? И почему ты так долго держала его на предмете?

----------


## Tatjana

Повторю сюда старое видео:
Баска - давность следа 30 мин. 2 угла корм через 10-15 шагов по 3-5 отпечатков. (скачать)
Елли - давность 1 час, конфигурация ИПО-3, корм через 20-25 шагов по 1-2 отпечатка и после некоторых углов. (скачать)
Клаабу - давность 1.5 часа, ИПО-3, корм только после углов 3-4 отпечатка (зря положила, только помешал в работе). (скачать)

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня. У меня к тебе вопросы по ролику с Кваем. Как на том ролике было разложено лакомство? После предмета через сколько шагов у тебя следующий кусочек? И почему ты так долго держала его на предмете?


Ира, я уже дважды ответила почти на все эти вопросы!
Корма по 1-2 кусочка на прямую и через 3 метра после угла, если нет встречного ветра.
После обозначения вещи, прям перед посылом на дальнейшую работу, я кидаю в след, прямо перед Кваем, маленький кусочек корма.

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тут еще очень много полезной информации:
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1828&start=0

----------


## inna

> После обозначения вещи, прям перед посылом на дальнейшую работу, я кидаю в след, прямо перед Кваем, маленький кусочек корма.


Тань,а для чего?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Тань,а для чего?


Чтоб пес не рванул на продолжение следа бегом.

----------


## aria

> После обозначения вещи, прям перед посылом на дальнейшую работу, я кидаю в след, прямо перед Кваем, маленький кусочек корма.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тань,а для чего?





> Чтоб пес не рванул на продолжение следа бегом.


Аа! Семён Семёныч! :Ax:  Спасибо!!!! :0218:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> А тут одни "убитые" и собрались.


Сергей. Что, собаку, которую изначально ставили на след куском, отучить подбирать со следа нельзя? :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

> Что, собаку, которую изначально ставили на след куском, отучить подбирать со следа нельзя?


А зачем ее отучать? Сам уменьшаешь. Или собака сама начинает пропускать, когда след интересней еды становится, только жалко, что пропадает много. :Ac:

----------


## Irka

Таня, прости засранку. Сегодня день прощения. Я тему не читала и ролик не смотрела. Меня попросили написать.

----------


## Tatjana

Кто-нибудь видео Елки и Клаабу посмотрел? Что-то затишье какое-то. :Ac:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//Только скучно в машине сидеть, пока след стынет.//
Это кому как. Я, например, балдею...  Выключаю приемник, телефон... Тишина, птички, природа.... Релакс, е-мое...

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Мне один мой знакомый пограничник сказал,если научишь хорошо ходить зимний след,нижним чутьём,то на травке даже замарачиваться не будешь))


Пограничник погорячился :Ap: 
Давайте определимся с задачами. Вы хотите:
1. След преследования?
2. Нормативный след?
Если первое, то все ок. Даже не стоит напрягаться с поднятием головы. С точки зрения инстинктов собака все делает правильно. В этом случае вам действительно не очень-то нужно лакомство. В конце следа мяч и активная игра на первом этапе, фигурант - на втором.
Если второе, то не все ок.
Основная разнца между первым и вторым: в номере1 важен результат и скорость, скоторой он достигается. В номере 2 самое важное - процесс. Он и является результатом.




> И вообще мне кажеться собака должна отрабатывать на любой поверхности))


Безусловно. Но прежде чем к этому придти, необходимо следующее:
1. Выработка устойчивой поисковой мотивации, ее усиление и закрепление. Под этим понимается активность работы носом и ее продолжительность (большая)
2. Отработка правильной техники работы собаки по следу: темп, положение головы, углы и т.п.
3. Послушательные элементы: предметы и некоторые психологические аспекты работы по следу.




> Вот у меня собака тоже после вещей пытаеться сама продолжить искать,даже не всегда хочет получить лакомство за вещь.Я так понимаю что надо подходить сверху и успокаивать собаку? а как успокоилась продолжать?


Это все надо смотреть. Без инструктора не обойтись.
В принципе, да. Мое мнение:
в целом научение собаки *нормативной* следовой работе в основном сводится к выработке определенного *психологического* состояния. Если это состояние правильное, собака будет работать уверенно, спокойно и меньше уставать. 
По этому поводу тоже есть ролик, где это очень четко видно. Ролик с 11-месячным щенком, который только начал работать прямые после кучи квадратов. :Ab: 
В зависимости от качества и особенностей собаки мы может несколько варьировать уровень стресса во время работы по следу, показывая собаке качество ее работы "в онлайне", и помогая ей тем, что она во время этой работы должна четко знать, каким образом(способом) она сможет из этого стресса выйти. В этом одном моменте и заключается сложность подготовки собаки по следу ИПО/ФХ. Все остальное - просто, если у собаки нет генетических проблем с обонянием. Кстати имено этот принцип использует сейчас дедушка Р. при подготовке собак на соревнования высого уровня. Результат налицо - прошлогодний (2008г) чемпионат WUSV в Америке.
Татьян, видео только скачал. Надо внимательно посмотреть, потом будут комментарии :Ad:  Елку начал смотреть, но тяжело это - оператор то ли был с похмелья, то ли нервничал - очень все трясется :Ag: .

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ролики Танины пока не посмотрел - некогда. Я тут одновременно 5 дел делаю. Но вот свой ролик выкладываю. Песке 10,5мес., выдержка следа 30 мин. До предметов на следу мы еще не дошли:) Это вообще 3-я или 4-ая прямая в его жизни.
Один из первых следов после отработки 96 квадратов. Но даже и сейчас иногда я отрабатываю квадртатик перед основням следом. 
На что хочу обратить внимание. На то, о чем писал в предыдущем посте. Состояние собаки. Какой пацан вышел из машины и какой стал на следу:) Там еще были "отвлекатели" - мне звонили по телефону, супруги Супонины шли вместе с нами....
Когда мы пошли на след в первый раз, Галя Воробъева посмотрев на нас сказала, что у нас будут серъезные проблемы. Собака хотела есть с квадрата, ловить кузнечиков, гонять проезжающие машины, играть с Чакой, которая была неподалеку, ловить пролетающих на высоте 200м ворон.... И это все одновременно. 
Уф....
Ну, вот ссылочка.
http://depositfiles.com/files/l7f21g7s3

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Кто-нибудь видео Елки и Клаабу посмотрел?


Таня, у меня Елка не скачивается :Ak:

----------


## Алена

> Ну, вот ссылочка.
> http://depositfiles.com/files/l7f21g7s3


Ссылка, конечно, на depositfiles дело хорошее, но как результат  "Приносим свои извинения,но все слоты для вашей страны
исчерпаны"...А на ютюб не закачаете? Там как-то все проще...

----------


## Tatjana

> Ссылка, конечно, на depositfiles дело хорошее, но как результат  "Приносим свои извинения,но все слоты для вашей страны
> исчерпаны"...А на ютюб не закачаете? Там как-то все проще...


Алена, а у меня все скачалось!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, у меня Елка не скачивается


А Клаабу и Баска?
Вообще-то должно все скачаться, потому что ролики лежат на нашем сайте, или трафике. Не знаю, как это точнее назвать.

----------


## Алена

> Алена, а у меня все скачалось!


Так у тебя страна другая  :Ag: ..В нашей, наверное, кризис сильнее, вот и лимиты на скачивание к вечеру на страну закончились  :Ag: ..Сегодня с утра повезло -удалось скачать...

----------


## inna

> Давайте определимся с задачами. Вы хотите:
> 1. След преследования?
> 2. Нормативный след?
> Если первое, то все ок. Даже не стоит напрягаться с поднятием головы. С точки зрения инстинктов собака все делает правильно. В этом случае вам действительно не очень-то нужно лакомство. В конце следа мяч и активная игра на первом этапе, фигурант - на втором.
> Если второе, то не все ок.
> Основная разнца между первым и вторым: в номере1 важен результат и скорость, скоторой он достигается. В номере 2 самое важное - процесс. Он и является результатом.


Спасибо за такой расширенный ответ! Действительно мне интересен не нормативный след,но практика как раз есть только такого)) Значит поднятие головы не мешает такому следу? Но что значит первый и второй этап? Где кончаеться первый и с чего начинаеться второй?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Действительно мне интересен не нормативный след,


Ну вот и чудно! От этого и можно плясать.



> Значит поднятие головы не мешает такому следу?


Нет. 
Все определяется задачами, которые ставит перед собакой проводник. Если мы говорим о поиске нарушителя, то сами понимаете, что тут важнее всего: *догнать и задержать*. Волчьи ( к которым относится и собака) в природе ищут по запаху именно так. Нос в землю - всосали запах. Нос вверх - определились с запаховым коридором. Вообще поиск на обнаружение/задержание максимально приближен к природному. Он быстрый, челночный с постоянными перепроверками, т.к. "дичь" может еще и путать следы. Собаку этомой технике почти не надо учить.  Ей нужно только объяснить, *что* она получит в конце следа. Дикие собаки и волки имеют там пищу. Которую еще надо завалить, т.е. с ней подраться. Что это есть? *Добыча в чистом виде!* От того, как с ней обойдется собака(и) зависит выживание вида.
Вот и все про такой след. Все достаточно просто.




> Но что значит первый и второй этап? Где кончаеться первый и с чего начинаеться второй?


Первый этап тот же, что и в природе. Добыча если и активна, то и неопасна. Щенок может учиться этому на мелкой дичи, которую приносит мать в логово. Дичь может убежать (недалеко). Ее надо *найти* и попробовать обездвижить. Щенку еще рано драться с лосем или вообще с *крупной дичью*. А вот подраненного волчихой зайца он уже может "завалить". Когда щенок сможет выйти на настоящую охоту, и наступит второй этап.
В нашем случае - фигурант. Техника его работы должна как можно больше соответствовать поведению добычи в природе.
В нашем случае чтобы облегчить собаке задачу, фигурант при появлении собаки в прямой видимости дложен попробовать убежать. В развитии этого всего, он может и не убегать, а ждать в "засаде". Т.е. в работе появится что-то похожее на "фактор неожиданности" при проверке на мужество на выставках.
Короче, вам придется стать волчицей.
Кстати, почитайте Маугли. Киплинг хоть и не кинолог, но описал все достаточно реально, ну с поправками на художественное изложение.
Успехов!

----------


## inna

> В нашем случае - фигурант. Техника его работы должна как можно больше соответствовать поведению добычи в природе.
> В нашем случае чтобы облегчить собаке задачу, фигурант при появлении собаки в прямой видимости дложен попробовать убежать. В развитии этого всего, он может и не убегать, а ждать в "засаде". Т.е. в работе появится что-то похожее на "фактор неожиданности" при проверке на мужество на выставках.


Ну борьба с фигурантом в конце следа с этой собакой была бы лучшей мативацией)) Но так как с собакой я не собираюсь задерживать преступников надо что то поспокойнее..Игра например,чтобы собака искала человека не для того что бы его сжрать а чтобы получить игру,желательно ещё и от меня)) Наверно это похоже на след спасателей,но с одним отличием,на незнакомого человека моя собака реагирует ВСЕГДА агрессивно.Вот каким способом научить собаку не нападать на искомого человека а обозначить его лаем? Сейчас мы ходим след с концовкой на которой мяч и игра со мной,или собака ищет мужа,но найдя его, игру получает опять от меня.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Да без проблем! Значит в конце следа игра! Сначала со знакомым, т.е. все правильно. Чужого человека можно подключить позже, когда собака усвоит правила. т.е что в конце следа  будет (или не будет)

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ну вот вроде удалось "заломать" несгтбаемый mpg4 в простой маленький и доступный всем wmv. Открывается обычным виндусовым медиаплейером.
Итак - развитие темы по состоянию собаки на следу. Это занятие по времени недалеко стоит от того на первом ролике, но тут все более подробно снято.
Пока на следу много сосисок и нет предметов. Они появятся на следующий сезон.
Как обычно  - сначала квадрат, на который собака выходит сама. После квадрата - прямая с лакомством. Лакомство в каждом отпечатке. Разница только в покрытии. Если на первом клипе это была приятная травка, то здесь просто жесть:). К концу следа собаке пришлось поднимать голову, т.к. вся пасть и нос были забиты пылью. Но он должен был наверное узнать, что бывает и так:)
http://depositfiles.com/files/d36yulwx5
Следующий ролик будет намного интересней, т.к. там было меньше лакомства, больше самостоятельности и это первый для собаки след, на котором были введены предметы.
Этот ролик я решил показать для того, чтобы показать как на мой взгляд должно меняться состояние собаки до  следа и после начала работы

----------


## Алена

Решила сегодня, ввиду пока отсутствия следовых поверхностей, собакину напомнить, как надо предметы обозначать -ровненько, не заваливаясь (чем мы грешили обычно)...Раз показал, два...Потом улегся так, что предмет оказался не между лапами, а сбоку...Собачке сказала, что нет, так не годится...Этот, как я думала, дуролей, берет в зубы предметик, кладет его между своих лап, поднимает на меня свой взгляд и ждет положенного кусочка сыра...Я так расхохаталась его, даже не знаю как назвать, находчивости, что ни как на это не среагировала...Пока повторяли, такой фокус он мне проделал еще раз,т.е. это никак не случайность, а твердо заученный собакиным материал, где должен находится предмет при его обозначении.. :Ag:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> ...берет в зубы предметик, кладет его между своих лап, поднимает на меня свой взгляд и ждет положенного кусочка сыра...т.е. это никак не случайность, а твердо заученный собакиным материал, где должен находится предмет при его обозначении..


Супер! :Ag: 
Кстати, есть один интересный ролик с нашим следом, но он весит 54 мб. Никак не могу его ужать.
Чё сделать-то...?

----------


## Алена

> Чё сделать-то...?


Выложить в полном обьеме на ютуб. Мне кажется, там такой обьем брался..

----------


## aria

> Решила сегодня, ввиду пока отсутствия следовых поверхностей, собакину напомнить, как надо предметы обозначать -ровненько, не заваливаясь (чем мы грешили обычно)...Раз показал, два...Потом улегся так, что предмет оказался не между лапами, а сбоку...Собачке сказала, что нет, так не годится...Этот, как я думала, дуролей, берет в зубы предметик, кладет его между своих лап, поднимает на меня свой взгляд и ждет положенного кусочка сыра...Я так расхохаталась его, даже не знаю как назвать, находчивости, что ни как на это не среагировала...Пока повторяли, такой фокус он мне проделал еще раз,т.е. это никак не случайность, а твердо заученный собакиным материал, где должен находится предмет при его обозначении..


Здорово!!!  :Ay:  Вот всё они понимают! Только мы никак их понять не можем..!



> Кстати, есть один интересный ролик с нашим следом, но он весит 54 мб. Никак не могу его ужать.
> Чё сделать-то...?


Youtube принимает до 100Мб, а Rutube - до 150..! :Aa:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ну вот, вроде скачал...
ссылка на файл в Rutube:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1625830.html...72cd13e74f1ee0
ссылка, чтобы просто его скачать: http://videosaver.ru/ Открываете его, копируете рутубовскую ссылку и - погнали.
Проверил, в онлайне вроде все работает, только медленно, и файл пожался почти в два раза. Поэтому решил выложить оригинал *.avi на депозит. Там принимают до 2 Гб. Ссылка:
http://depositfiles.com/files/403vul3hr
Там выбираете бесплатную загрузку, ждете минуту. плюете в сторону рекламы и качаете.
Щас уже поздно, поэтому комментарии к этому всему напишу вечером завтра. А кто хочет - может задавать вопросы:)
Спасибо!

----------


## aria

Нашла интересный ролик, и теперь в небольшом недоумении!.. :0187:  Я считала, что при обозначении предметов собака не должна его касаться... А тут, вроде, и ролик не такой и старый! И страна цивилизованная! Так как сейчас требуется правильно обозначать предмет?

А ещё прочитала отчёт о соревнованиях по ФХ в Германии на сайте *wolferudel* . Спасибо, очень интересно! :Ax:  Там везде указывается про "убедительное обозначение предметов". Что это имеется в виду? Что, так, как на ролике?

----------


## чернощеков александр

Корма по 1-2 кусочка на прямую и через 3 метра после угла, если нет встречного ветра.
После обозначения вещи, прям перед посылом на дальнейшую работу, я кидаю в след, прямо перед Кваем, маленький кусочек корма.[/QUOтатьяна, может быть после предмета  чуть дальше класть корм ?. тогда собака сразу обращает внимание на след и никуда не бежит.

----------


## Tatjana

> Корма по 1-2 кусочка на прямую и через 3 метра после угла, если нет встречного ветра.
> После обозначения вещи, прям перед посылом на дальнейшую работу, я кидаю в след, прямо перед Кваем, маленький кусочек корма.[/QUOтатьяна, может быть после предмета  чуть дальше класть корм ?. тогда собака сразу обращает внимание на след и никуда не бежит.


А с чего Вы взяли, что он куда-то бежит??? Важно, чтобы корм был близко, а не где-то там! Вот если корм будет далеко, то у некоторых точно побежит. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Там везде указывается про "убедительное обозначение предметов". Что это имеется в виду?


Это значит уверенно и быстро. :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А с чего Вы взяли, что он куда-то бежит??? Важно, чтобы корм был близко, а не где-то там! Вот если корм будет далеко, то у некоторых точно побежит.


Точно, точно. :Ad:  Пара кусочков в первых двух шагах здорово помогает не бежать галопом на продолжение следа. Только кусочки нужно бросить именно перед продолжением, чтоб собака видела это. Что и делает Таня. :0190:

----------


## Sergey

Не обязательно побежит, бывает пока лежит на предмете пару шагов вперед уже пронюхала и после команды начинает нюхать (опускает голову) через два-три шага после предмета. Некрасиво. А куски заставляют встать на след сразу.

----------


## Tatjana

> Не обязательно побежит, бывает пока лежит на предмете пару шагов вперед уже пронюхала и после команды начинает нюхать (опускает голову) через два-три шага после предмета. Некрасиво. А куски заставляют встать на след сразу.


Правильно Сергей! И это тоже! :Ay:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

По поводу кусочков для продолжения работы. Один из способов - описанный выше. Он хорош в плане двух моментов, в порядке приоритетности:
1. Повышение мотивации на продолжение работы.
2. "короткий" старт по команде "Ищи!", т.к. собака сразу встает на след и не проскакивает первые два отпечатка.
Есть еще одна "мулька", которую я подсмотрел на ролике с тренировки чешского инструктора. Перед тем, как бросить в отпечатки лакомство, инструктор прикрывает собаке глаза. Получается что: собака на укладке на предмете ВИДИТ, что лакомства впереди нет. Но когда она начинает работу - лакомство появляется как по волшебству. Это стимулирует не только пронюхивание с первых же отпечатков, но и вообще более активную работу носом сразу после команды и старта на продолжение работы.
Что хочу добавить: вообще следует относиться к процессу творчески по возможности. Т.е. мульки - они и есть мульки. Но самое главное - это система, по которой мы работаем след. Все эти "мульки" обязательно должны укладываться в рамки этой системы.
Спасибо!
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> =Tatjana;1632]А с чего Вы взяли, что он куда-то бежит??? Важно, чтобы корм был близко, а не где-то там! Вот если корм будет далеко, то у некоторых точно побежит.


насчет бега просто прошлось к слову. а вообще то не факт, что если корм далеко,то собака побежит за кормом.Она побежит только в том случае, если точно знает что неоднократно корм клали  от предмета на определенном расстоянии.то есть она это уже заучила. А если корм класть без определенной системы,на разном расстоянии и в разном количестве, то она всегда будет внимательна.Она должна знать только то, что корм всегда появляется вдруг,случайно и в самом неожиданном месте. и идти по следу будет с первого отпечатка.

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
 Все эти "мульки" обязательно должны укладываться в рамки этой системы
```

.Дима, как ты считаешь,  зачем щенка учат ходить по следу сначала по прямой? может быть. в этом кроется изначально ошибка?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=Sergey;1637]Не обязательно побежит, бывает пока лежит на предмете пару шагов вперед уже пронюхала и после команды начинает нюхать (опускает голову) через два-три шага после предмета. Некрасиво. А куски заставляют встать на след сразу.[/QUOTE]
```

ребята, кто знает, как научить собаку обозначать предметы безлишних затрат сил и времени?

----------


## Sergey

> ребята, кто знает, как научить собаку обозначать предметы безлишних затрат сил и времени?


Гипнозом, наверно. :Ap: 
А что значит "лишние затраты"? Вне следа?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дима, как ты считаешь,  зачем щенка учат ходить по следу сначала по прямой? может быть. в этом кроется изначально ошибка?


Саш, никакой ошибки нет. Вообще не факт, что собак ВСЕГДА УЧАТ ходить по прямой. Лично я до первой прямой проработал 96 квадратов. Ну, точнее не я :Ap:  Собачка моя!
На самом деле, если опять же говорить о СИСТЕМЕ, то она очень проста. Мы должны научить собаку:
1. *правильно* ДИФФЕРЕНЦИРОВАТЬ запахи. Это просто, так как собака это в принципе умеет от рождения.
2. Выделять из миллиона тысячу нужных *НАМ*.
3. *Длительное время* удерживать их, анализируя постоянно меняющуюся запаховую ситуацию.
4. Показывать поведение при этом, которое не укладывается в рамки *чисто инстинктивного*. Это я немного глумлюсь, но суть ЗАДАЧИ от этого не меняется. Вот это уже сложно. Очень.
Исходя из этого, совершенно нет разницы будет это прямая или что-то еще. Так что это не ошибка, но и не единственно верный вариант. Если есть возможность вбить собаке в голову указанные 4 пункта, не работая прямые - нет проблем!
Спасибо!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> ребята, кто знает, как научить собаку обозначать предметы без лишних затрат сил и времени?


Своего кобеля, сейчас уже семилетнего, я начал учить обозначению предметов с первой прямой (квадратов не делал вообще) и ложиться на предметах он стал буквально через пару занятий. Обозначает все, что я кладу на след - стандартный предмет, карандаш, ключи от машины, зажигалку, монету, бумажную купюру. С младшей сукой, видимо, придется работать обозначение отдельно от следа, т.к. сам след ей пока более интересен, чем всякий "мусор", брошенный на нем.
А со старшим был прикол, когда он не обозначил ключи на поле без ориентиров, с короткой и жесткой травой, и я вынужден был сам отрабатывать прямую зигзагом на четвереньках, а он бегал вокруг меня и веселился (ему было тогда месяцев восемь). :Ag:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Гипнозом, наверно.
> А что значит "лишние затраты"? Вне следа?


я имел ввиду определенную методику-как,где. мой друг,к примеру, на прямой учит обозначать все подряд предметы и говорит, что на следу все равно посторонних предметов не попадется. я с этим не совсем согласен, хотел бы видеть осознанное обозначение своих предметов. в людях юмор ценю, ты откуда?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=jarvenmaa;1668]Своего кобеля, сейчас уже семилетнего, я начал учить обозначению предметов с первой прямой (квадратов не делал вообще) и ложиться на предметах он стал буквально через пару занятий. Обозначает все, что я кладу на след - стандартный предмет, карандаш, ключи от машины, зажигалку, монету, бумажную купюру. QUOTE]
```

 что ты конкретно делал? извини,не знаю твоего имени, ты  из таллинна?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> что ты конкретно делал? извини,не знаю твоего имени, ты  из таллинна?


Я не ис Таллинна, я ис Петроской-йя :Ag: 
А конкретно - просто, когда доходили до предмета на коротком отрезке, укладывал его командой прямо перед предметом, так, чтобы предмет оказался перед носом между лап. Использовал кошелек с кусочком мяса, перчатку, спичечный коробок, позже - пластиковые "футляры" из-под мороженного в виде зеленого яблока, фиолетовой ежевики или желтой морошки (размером со среднее яблоко). Он очень быстро врубился, что предмет - не пустышка, и если ляжешь перед ним, как требует хозяин, то получишь кусочек побольше, чем лежат на следу. Суку, его сестру, учил так же, но при том, что обозначает она корректнее, уверенность и быстрота обозначения у нее меньше, а когда сам след сложный, может сосредоточиться на пронюхивании так, что пропускает предмет. Однажды спохватилась и легла на него задом, после чего смутилась и чуть не покраснела. :Ap: 
Кстати, посторонние предметы в поле попадаются довольно часто, но мои собаки их ни разу не обозначали. Хотя, вру, кобель однажды нашел на обочине у следового поля паспорт, утерянный каким-то дальнобойщиком, 1-го января позапрошлого года принес с прогулки бутылку шампанского, на этот Новый год подарил мне телефон "сименс", а в 2005-м кожаную куртку и 6000 рублей. Но на следу - только предметы прокладчика. :Af:

----------


## Sergey

> я имел ввиду определенную методику-как,где. мой друг,к примеру, на прямой учит обозначать все подряд предметы и говорит, что на следу все равно посторонних предметов не попадется. я с этим не совсем согласен, хотел бы видеть осознанное обозначение своих предметов. в людях юмор ценю, ты откуда?


Из Москвы. Предметы начинаю на следе с маленького контейнера, размером с мыльницу, внутри мясо, в крышке дырки.Подошла, унюхала, молча положил руками, открыл. Быстро понимают. Потом старые кошельки, мясо тоже внутри, ну а потом предметы из разного материала стандартного размера или чуть побольше.В принципе, предмет - это послушание, ИМХО. Практически предметы не пропускают, может проскочить новый, из незнакомого материала, линолеум, пластик. Они еще и запах плохо держат. Мусора на полях хватает, особенно пакеты от чипсов хорошо летают по ветру, а пахнут как! :Ab:  Сам откинешь, а прокладчик может и полениться. :Ag: 
Зайди в Персоналии, там все про всех.

----------


## aria

> Но на следу - только предметы прокладчика.


Ну да, конечно! :Ab:  Собака соотносит запах на следу с запахом предметов: это и изображает в демонстрации работы! Сигналом на укладку перед предметом служит как раз идентичный следу запах.

----------


## Sergey

Увидел новое сообщение в теме "обсудим"... Неожиданно.  :Ac:  Какие-нибудь фильтры не существуют?

----------


## inna

А у меня вот такой вопрос появился! Собака после прохождения следа на поводке,уже в свободном состоянии идёт ещё раз прорабатывать этот же след,подбирая то что в первый раз пропустила..Можно ли это допускать? если нет,то почему? :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

> Увидел новое сообщение в теме "обсудим"... Неожиданно.  Какие-нибудь фильтры не существуют?


сегодня постараемся решить эту проблему.

----------


## Nubira

> А у меня вот такой вопрос появился! Собака после прохождения следа на поводке,уже в свободном состоянии идёт ещё раз прорабатывать этот же след,подбирая то что в первый раз пропустила..Можно ли это допускать? если нет,то почему?


нет, нельзя.

----------


## inna

> нет, нельзя.


Почему нельзя? Какие последствия и чему именно это мешает?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> нет, нельзя.


я думаю, что в этом нет ничего страшного,явных минусов нет. сам делаю это часто,вернее собака. на первом следу не убираю предметы, собака возвращаясь по усиленному следу еще раз обозначает вещи. недостаток- может срезать углы, за этим нужно следить. готов выслушать иные мнения, с уважением.ал-др.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Ну да, конечно! Собака соотносит запах на следу с запахом предметов: это и изображает в демонстрации работы! Сигналом на укладку перед предметом служит как раз идентичный следу запах.


ирина, спасибо за совет по поводу книги.ты говорила,что занимаешься следом. есть еще один способ научить собаку обозначать вещь,я проверял на доберманах и ротвейлерах, моя собака в этом ряду по способности оказался на последнем месте.если будет нужпо,пиши.

----------


## aria

*чернощеков александр*, спасибо! :Ab:  Пока с предметами у нас проблем нет - тьфу-тьфу-тьфу! :Ad:  Но если что, то я буду спрашивать!

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=jarvenmaa;1677]Я не ис Таллинна,
```

андрей- привет, за совет спасибо.тут мне пришла одна мысль-вообще-то их больше.след ведь можно разделить па две части-хождение и обозначение вещи.для отработки обозначения вещи можно применять гипноз,как советовал сергей или использовать нейтральное отношение к вещи.первый этап , я думаю, заключается в том. что я держу собаку на поводке рядом, кладу или ложу (как нравится) вещь перед передними ногами собаки и даю команду"platz",ИЛИ КАКУЮ КОМУ НРАВИТСЯ. РЕЗУЛЬТАТОМ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НА ПЕРВОМ ЭТАПЕ УКЛАДКА (ОБОЗНАЧЕНИЕ) ВЕЩИ БЕЗ КОМАНДЫ, как только ты положил вещь перед собакой, я пробовал на нескольких собаках-работало, пиши. большие буквы в техте-случайность.Можно использовать корм.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> я держу собаку на поводке рядом, кладу вещь перед передними ногами собаки и даю команду"platz",


Ну, да, примерно так я и делал в прошлом сезоне с  мелкой, когда обнаружил у нее проблему с обозначением.
Кстати, завтра поедем с ней на разведку - поля следовые проверять. Снег начал, наконец, исчезать, а я очень уж по следовой соскучался.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Ну, да, примерно так я и делал в прошлом сезоне с  мелкой, когда обнаружил у нее проблему с обозначением.
> Кстати, завтра поедем с ней на разведку - поля следовые проверять. Снег начал, наконец, исчезать, 
> 
> ```
> а я очень уж по следовой соскучался.
> ```


андрей, рад, что у тебя все получается. значит, действуем правильно, просто твоя собака ,наверное, любит дорогие вещи. когда она в следующий раз найдет где-нибуть porsche или hammer,расскажи, что ты с ним будешь делать. ждем!

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana*, подскажите, пожалуйста, как Вы раскладываете фарш на следу...точнее, как готовите...это какие-то шарики или просто щепотки...он же жирный и липкий...Мне просто нужен сейчас длинный след...очень длинный, с кормом в каждом отпечатке...сухим собака давиться...да и на 100 метрах получается дневная пайка...Сосиски - вредные...много не хочется давать...голову уже сломала, что бы такое положить...Прочитала у Вас на старом форуме про фарш, вот, хочу поппробовать..Спасибо.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Почему обязательно фарш, Ольга? Колбаса вареная, резаная кубиками кура, мясо, сыр - цельна куча ж всего окромя фарша. Фарш, кроме того, что жирный, на него жеж еще налипать огромна куча всякой каки будет. А сухой низя - Татьяна же об этом говорила тут, вроде.

----------


## Берн

Артем, полкило сыра или колбасы - этож какой удар по печени....Как готовить мясо - я знаю...дык лень жеж...матушка...вот ищу варианты попроще...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> [/HTML]твоя собака ,наверное, любит дорогие вещи


Не-е, вещи любит старший, это у него семейное - прадет кошельки с прогулок носил и стойко передавал это своим детям. :Ap:  А мелкая к вещам дышит ровно, поэтому приходится отдельно учить.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> *Tatjana*, Сосиски - вредные...много не хочется давать...


100 метров - это примерно 300 шагов. Одной сосиски на следу мне хватает на 30-40 шагов в каждый шаг. Т.е. получается - на один след максимум 10 сосисок. Не так уж и много.
Но я с прошлого сезона пользуюсь на следу слегка размоченным кормом. Идет хорошо и, мне кажется, собаки лучше нюхают, так как сосиски в траве я нахожу по запаху и сам, даже не вставая на четвереньки. :Ah:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Артем, полкило сыра или колбасы - этож какой удар по печени....Как готовить мясо - я знаю...дык лень жеж...матушка...вот ищу варианты попроще...


Оль. Это я правильно понимаю, что вы хотите покупной фарш? Если да - то он, сдается мне, может оказаться ничуть не менее вредным, чем койбаса или сыр(почему сыр вреден, кстати?..). В покупном фарше может быть много жира - сала, специи, собача :Ao: ... ну, карочи, много всего. А если фарш делать самостоятельно по требности следа, то "попроще" не получится - просто сварить куру и порезать ее много легче, правда?

----------


## Берн

Артем в нормальном сыре -40-50%  жирности...в фарше специй нет...тока молотый жир же. кости и жилы - если фарш плохой...гораздо более "натуральный" продукт для собаков, чем колбаса и сосиски

----------


## jarvenmaa

А еще можно использовать отваренные куринные желудки. Если их очень мелко порезать, по весу на длинный след понадобится не очень много. Одна беда - они жирные и некоторых собак после них слабит. Но мои на них и работали нормально, и после не свистели.

----------


## чернощеков александр

> А еще можно использовать отваренные куринные желудки. Если их очень мелко порезать, по весу на длинный след понадобится не очень много. Одна беда - они жирные и некоторых собак после них слабит. Но мои на них и работали нормально, и после не свистели.


собаки за версту чувствуют белок, особенно если встречный ветер, начинают отрывать голову от следа, можно использовать сыр- его хорошо видно проводнику,  крекеры маленького размера-некоторые собаки их любят, запаха практически нет ,не пачкают , на руках не оставляют запах, собаки идут точнее. мне говорили, что можно использовать свежую битую птицу.

----------


## aria

> можно использовать сыр- его хорошо видно проводнику,


 :Ag:  Их и хорошо видно и собаке! Во всяком случае, моя сразу "сечёт", что можно надурняк подхарчиться! :Ag: 
Прошлой весной след был проложен с краю поля, где росли плодовые деревья и уже облетал цвет - прямо на поле! Нужно было видеть мою собаку, которая металась от лепестка к лепестку, надеясь на лёгкую еду! :Ag: 
Правда, потом мы исправили ситуацию..! :Aa:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Некоторые фирмы выпускают специальное лакомство для собак. Точнее не просто лакомство, а СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для тренига. Это сублимированное сухое мясо, очень даже натуральное со всякими витаминами т.п.. Причем на каждом кусочке есть специальные засечки, чтобы его было можно на кусочки более мелкого размера покромсать.
Например:http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_Treats08.html
Ну очень удобно!
Спасибо!

----------


## aria

> Некоторые фирмы выпускают специальное лакомство для собак. Точнее не просто лакомство, а СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для тренига. Это сублимированное сухое мясо, очень даже натуральное со всякими витаминами т.п.. Причем на каждом кусочке есть специальные засечки, чтобы его было можно на кусочки более мелкого размера покромсать.
> Например:http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_Treats08.html
> Ну очень удобно!
> Спасибо!


Спасибо! Поискала - у нас такого не нашла... :Ac:  Нашла подобное с... такой :Ai:  ценой!!
Я на след сейчас использую сухой корм. Раньше вначале следовой работы варила рубец говяжий. И сыр был, и варёные желудки. Ещё сама делала лакомство: печень, овсяные хлопья, масло растительное, чеснок, яйца (всё смешивалось и выпекалось) - по цвету практически не отличалось от почвы.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[

```
QUOTE=aria;2084]:ag: Их и хорошо видно и собаке! Во всяком случае, моя сразу "сечёт", что можно надурняк подхарчиться!:ag:
```

ирина,привет! что касается хорошего зрения твоей собаки и видения корма-это недостатки твоей дрессировки.вопрос сразу-как она может видеть корм , если должна идти носом в землю, а не любоваться окресностями? значит, не приучила идти нижним чутьем. собака поднимает голову и теряет баллы! обращай на это внимание.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> собаки за версту чувствуют белок, особенно если встречный ветер, начинают отрывать голову от следа


Мне кажется, что они за версту чувствуют не только белок. Когда я клал старшему в конце следа любимую игрушку, он даже при попутном ветре бросал след метров за 10 до конца и начинал зигзагом метаться по полю, выискивая мячик. А кусочек вареного желудка размером, примерно, 1х1х0,5 см обычно вынуждает собаку опускать голову, а не поднимать, чтоб найти его. Работать же след со встречным ветром я начинаю, когда считаю, что собака уже научена достаточно правильно и уверенно ходить с попутным и боковым ветрами. Мне легче проложить след с противоположного края поля к машине, чем сначала закреплять, а потом думать, как исправить у собаки ошибки в работе. :Ah:

----------


## aria

*чернощеков александр*, спасибо!



> что касается хорошего зрения твоей собаки и видения корма-это недостатки твоей дрессировки.вопрос сразу-как она может видеть корм , если должна идти носом в землю, а не любоваться окресностями? значит, не приучила идти нижним чутьем. собака поднимает голову и теряет баллы! обращай на это внимание.


Да, признаюсь: так оно и было! Это было в прошлом сезоне вначале... Потом исправляли ситуацию. И сейчас исправляю качество пронюхивания... Пока мне нравится результат!  :Ad:

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
[QUOTE=jarvenmaa;2096]Мне кажется, что они за версту чувствуют не только белок. [
```

андрей, привет!я думаю, что каждая вещь имеет запах!!! утверждение спорное! может быть, твой мяч пахнет так, что никакому желудку не под силу.кроме тебя этого никто так и не узнает. с кормом нужно творчески. для уменьшения запаха я наступал на крекеры,вминал в землю,без фанатизма. а младщую на дорогие вещи тоже учи, может приедешь в питер на семинар на новеньком майбахе. удачи на следу!

----------


## inna

Это вчерашний след! Игорь,который Сухолёт,спасибище тебе за разговор на экзамене.Я пересмотрела наши треннировки и сделала пару следов по новому.Это второй след,до идеальности здесь конечно далеко))) но многие проблемы которые я тебе описовала начали меняться в лучшую сторону! Посмотри пожалуйста видео и посоветуй ещё что нибудь.В принципе буду рада любым комментам)) Проблема у собаки в том что она челночит на следе и часто поднимает голову..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYkDCRUeSgg

----------


## jarvenmaa

Сегодня у нас был первый выход на след в этом сезоне. Ездил с мелкой. Поле за 20 км от дома, зато - пашня.


Проложил два коротких следа по два отрезка с одним углом ~170 и ~140 шагов. Выдержка - около 20 минут, подкрепление в каждом отпечатке, ветер сильный, в спину и слегка наискосок, так что и углы получились по ветру. Предметы на обоих следах на первом отрезке и в конечной точке.
На первый след рвалась, как на "защиту". В начале было много нервов, но быстро успокоилась. Пронюхивала каждый отпечаток, но спешила и корм брала не везде. Предметы - пока проблема, нужно будет работать отдельно. Угол прошла, не задумываясь о направлении - просто повернула, как след шел, и пошла дальше.
После короткой передышки, игры и нескольких упражнений на внимание вышли на второй след. Тут все было гораздо спокойней. Корм собирала почти без пропусков, но предметы на следу ей явно мешают - не понимает, зачем перед ними нужно ложиться.  :Ac:  Поворот на втором следу прошла так же, как и на первом, просто повернув всед за следом. Правда, шага через три проверила по ветру, нет ли параллельного следа. :Ap: 
В общем, первый выход прошел подозрительно гладко. Придется завтра усложнить программу.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[[QUOTE]QUOTE]


> 


андрей, привет. поздравляю с началом следовой.(часть А). а ты обозначение вещи отрабатывай в другой день, не в связи со следом. это ведь совсем другой навык. ты же мне сам по этому поводу отвечал, если помнишь. удачи!

----------


## jarvenmaa

Вчера у нас был третий выход в поле с мелкой и первый со старшим. Покрытие то же - пашня, достаточно сильный, порывистый ветер, выдержка у обоих час - час-десять. У Ёшки был стандартный по длине след (340 шагов, два поворота) с постоянным, кроме поворотов, подтверждением. Малая начинает напрягать - уж слишком все идет гладко. Пронюхивает каждый шаг, голову не поднимает, корм почти не пропускает, в повороты входит, как по рельсам. Надо ждать какую-то подлянгку.
У Казлевича был более сложный след - 4 прямых, 3 угла разных направлений, предметы на каждой прямой и в конечной точке, длина около 400 шагов. На первой прямой было много нервов (подтверждение, памятуя о прошлогодних проблемах, я разложил почти в каждом шаге и пытался поводком заставить его собирать корм,  а он, ... олень безрогий, не хотел). В первый поворот вошел с коротенькой проверочкой по направлению первой прямой и дальше, с попутным ветром попер, как под парусами. На втором повороте четко остановился на обрыве прямой, но стал проверяться по сторонам без запаха, и развернулся на месте на 270 градусов. Дальше опять на всех парусах. В третий поворот вошел, не останавливаясь, как по коридору, и далее - по накатанному. Все предметы обозначил неожиданно уверенно и корректно (есть у нас проблемка с завалами), но только сейчас до меня дошло, почему. Помогла скорость. Выходя на предмет, он просто падал перед ним, а так как я шел всего в полутора-двух метрах позади, ему не было нужды оборачиваться на меня и заваливаться на бок.
Три следовых дня дали представление, что делать дальше. Пока есть пашня (скоро с нее погонят) Ёжику буду на коротких отрезках делать предметы и работать над углами, маме-Мыши придется строить пока легкие следы (пропустила два сезона), работая над уверенностью и углами, а с Казимиром - углы, корректность укладки и плавненькое усложнение до стандартного FH.
Кстати, кто подскажет варианты решений с проверками на углах? Легкие проверки поворотом головы меня не напрягают, но у нас часто всплывают петли на углах, радиусом корпус-полтора. Причем, старший, гад, точно знает (по харе видно), что прямая кончилась, и знает, куда след пошел дальше, но считает своим долгом проверить пустые стороны и заодно обмотаться поводком.
 :Ag:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Кстати, кто подскажет варианты решений с проверками на углах? Легкие проверки поворотом головы меня не напрягают, но у нас часто всплывают петли на углах, радиусом корпус-полтора. Причем, старший, гад, точно знает (по харе видно), что прямая кончилась, и знает, куда след пошел дальше, но считает своим долгом проверить пустые стороны и заодно обмотаться поводком.


 [/QUOTE]андрей, привет.! есть один способ. проложи прямую, шагов 20-30,длина непринципиальна. прошел по прямой,заметь конец отрезка и  делаешь шаг в сторону. параллельно первой прямой
 делаешь еще одну. учи собаку не двигаться, пока не поймет,где след! и так раз до 20. успехов.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> проложи прямую, шагов 20-30,длина непринципиальна. прошел по прямой,заметь конец отрезка и  делаешь шаг в сторону. параллельно первой прямой
>  делаешь еще одну. учи собаку не двигаться, пока не поймет,где след! и так раз до 20. успехов.


Для Казлевича это не сработает. Я ведь говорю, что он знает, куда пошел след. А такие сходы он даже не замечает, хоть выпрыгни со следа, а не сшагни - переступает с конца одной прямой на начало другой, даже не заметив разрыва. Я однажды наблюдал за работой Казика и Мыши на совершенно одинаковых "голых" следах и у меня возникла такая ассоциация: Мышь идет по следу со "шпионским" фонариком, дающим узенький луч, а Казлевич - с прожектором, высвечивающим пятно диаметром метров пять (он тогда просто подрезал угол на метр-полтора). А сделать петлю-проверку на углу - это унего, типа, прикол такой. Показать мне, что носом работает, а не просто по веревочке бежит. :Ag: 
А если серьезно, то я не понимаю, почему при достаточно сложных условиях он может пройти угол, как по нарисованному, а когда, кажется, я и сам смог бы безошибочно вписаться в этот поворот с завязанными глазами, он начинает проверяться. Причем проверяет как-то формально, а потом уверенно берет продолжение следа и бежит дальше.
Тут нужно какое-то другое решение.

----------


## inna

Вот и у нас проблемы с углами начались....Вот сегодняшний след,первая прямая прерываеться и продолжаеться рядом,одна вещь.Угол 90С ,вещь и конец следа.Лёгенький след но ветер очень сильный
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtglv8N0Ils

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

Инна,просмотрев твоё 1-ое видео , я могу сказать,что собака после первой вещи идёт хорошо.В работе она активна,но до этого она отвлекается влево.Чтобы это исправить ,ты должна корректировать натяжением поводка.Вся её энергия должна быть направлена на правильный след,а не на его поиски.Сделай следующий след на пашне или на любой другой поверхности,где ты ТОЧНО будешь знать где он находится.И если собака делает ошибку,уходя влево,не разрешай ей это делать(только на один шаг влево или в право),натяни  поводок.Тем самым ,энергия будет направлена на правильную работу.
Комментарии на 2-ое видео завтра

----------


## jarvenmaa

Инна, на этом этапе работы, я бы не стал пропускать поводок под задние лапы. Когда она начинает "челночить", ты не можешь удерживать ее от этого. Лучше, мне кажется, пропустить поводок под правую переднюю и, держа его коротко в опущенной руке, идти на уровне задних лап собаки. Так ты сможешь лучше удерживать ее от попыток рыскать в стороны от следа и поднимать голову. И, конечно, пашня - большой помощник при таких проблемах.

----------


## aria

> И, конечно, пашня - большой помощник при таких проблемах.


А можно узнать, почему? А я думала, что трава "заставляет" таки более качественней пронюхивать...

----------


## inna

> В работе она активна,но до этого она отвлекается влево.Чтобы это исправить ,ты должна корректировать натяжением поводка.Вся её энергия должна быть направлена на правильный след,а не на его поиски


Игорь спасибо что глянул,на тебя вся надежда! :Ag:  Налево она смотрит потому что там собака залаяла в этот момент,ролик то без звука...Как её скорректировать в такой момент? просто остановиться или рывок или повторная команда?



> Сделай следующий след на пашне или на любой другой поверхности,где ты ТОЧНО будешь знать где он находится.И если собака делает ошибку,уходя влево,не разрешай ей это делать(только на один шаг влево или в право),натяни поводок


Ок,в пятницу сделаю след на пашне,видео сниму! Спасибо тебе!



> Инна, на этом этапе работы, я бы не стал пропускать поводок под задние лапы. Когда она начинает "челночить", ты не можешь удерживать ее от этого. Лучше, мне кажется, пропустить поводок под правую переднюю и, держа его коротко в опущенной руке, идти на уровне задних лап собаки. Так ты сможешь лучше удерживать ее от попыток рыскать в стороны от следа и поднимать голову. И, конечно, пашня - большой помощник при таких проблемах.


Так работали до этого,но собака реально идёт криво при этом.Она постоянно поворачивалась ко мне с правой стороны...а потом и вообще стала как то боком ходить)) У неё скорость на следе приличная обычно,и таким образом получаеться что я её сама же и тяну на право! Скорость уменьшаю большим количеством корма на следе,когда начинает уже летать))) Ни каких резких движений делать не хочу,потому как собака не очень мативирована на след в принципе :0317: 
Андрей а вы покажите как ваши подопечные работают,интересно же!

----------


## inna

> А можно узнать, почему? А я думала, что трава "заставляет" таки более качественней пронюхивать...


На пашне мы сами видем свой след отчётливо,поэтому можем корректировать..

----------


## aria

> На пашне мы сами видем свой след отчётливо,поэтому можем корректировать..


Аааа! :Ax:  Спасибо!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Андрей а вы покажите как ваши подопечные работают,интересно же!


Мне и самому хотелось бы посмотреть со стороны, но я езжу на след один. :Ah: 



> А можно узнать, почему? А я думала, что трава "заставляет" таки более качественней пронюхивать...


След на грунте держится хуже, чем в траве, где создается "запаховый коридор" (на короткой траве - коридорчик :Ag: ). Не помню уже, у кого читал, что двадцатиминутный след на пашне равен по сложности трехчасовому следу на лугу.
На пашне собака гораздо интенсивнее работает носом, чтоб удержать след. Ну, и видимые отпечатки помогают проводнику контролировать работу собаки. Кстати, когда собака работает нижним чутьем, глаза она для удержания следа не задействует. Этого на пашне можно не опасаться.

----------


## inna

> Кстати, когда собака работает нижним чутьем, глаза она для удержания следа не задействует. Этого на пашне можно не опасаться.


Но как раз таки на пашне есть проблема что собака начинает идти след глазами...Надо этого не допускать ,конечно! Но собака тоже не дура,если видит след то начинает прорабатывать его глазами...

----------


## Sergey

По росе проводнику след хорошо виден, а собаке параллельно.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Но как раз таки на пашне есть проблема что собака начинает идти след глазами...Надо этого не допускать ,конечно! Но собака тоже не дура,если видит след то начинает прорабатывать его глазами...


Инна, не могу сказать за чужих, но, наблюдая за своими тремя, уверен, что, если собака работает по видимому мне следу, опустив голову, ей не удобно "идти глазами" и она пользуется только носом. Учу этому с первых шагов при помощи поводка, а потом это входит у нее в привычку. :Ah:

----------


## aria

> На пашне собака гораздо интенсивнее работает носом, чтоб удержать след. Ну, и видимые отпечатки помогают проводнику контролировать работу собаки. Кстати, когда собака работает нижним чутьем, глаза она для удержания следа не задействует. Этого на пашне можно не опасаться.


 Это точно!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Кстати, кто подскажет варианты решений с проверками на углах? Легкие проверки поворотом головы меня не напрягают, но у нас часто всплывают петли на углах, радиусом корпус-полтора. Причем, старший, гад, точно знает (по харе видно), что прямая кончилась, и знает, куда след пошел дальше, но считает своим долгом проверить пустые стороны и заодно обмотаться поводком.


[/QUOTE]андрей,привет! есть старинный финский способ!как я понял, тебя не устраивают лишние движения на следу? способ такой-как только тебе не нравится то,что делает собака на следу- спокойно ее уложи и жди,когда она определит направление и сама пойдет по следу.ее энергия направится в устраивающее тебя русло. слушай, если ты вдруг что-то делаешь,используя мои сомнительные советы, то не смог бы ты сообщить мне об результатах.чтобы я мог внести изменения в свои предложения. удачи!

----------


## aria

спокойно ее уложи и жди,когда она определит направление и сама пойдет по следу.ее энергия направится в устраивающее тебя русло. [/QUOTE]
А не случается ли потом, что перед поворотом или потерей запаха собака начнёт ложится?.. :Aa: 
У моей собачки сейчас есть маленький проблем: она очень чувствительна к движению поводка - на малейший рывок ложится...  :Ac:  Осталось, видно, с начального этапа: я ей "помогала" поводком при приближении к предметам. Ведь поводок может зацепиться за траву... 
Сейчас мы ходим только на коротком поводке.
Что бы вы порекомендовали в таких случаях?

----------


## Igor Suhhalet

> Игорь спасибо что глянул,на тебя вся надежда! Налево она смотрит потому что там собака залаяла в этот момент,ролик то без звука...Как её скорректировать в такой момент? просто остановиться или рывок или повторная команда?
> 
> Ок,в пятницу сделаю след на пашне,видео сниму! Спасибо тебе!
> 
> Так работали до этого,но собака реально идёт криво при этом.Она постоянно поворачивалась ко мне с правой стороны...а потом и вообще стала как то боком ходить)) У неё скорость на следе приличная обычно,и таким образом получаеться что я её сама же и тяну на право! Скорость уменьшаю большим количеством корма на следе,когда начинает уже летать))) Ни каких резких движений делать не хочу,потому как собака не очень мативирована на след в принципе
> Андрей а вы покажите как ваши подопечные работают,интересно же!


Инна ,если собаке что то помешало и она остановилась,то ты натягиваешь поводок и ждёшь  пока она закончит отвлекаться ,даёшь повторную команду и работаете дальше.
А насчёт 2-ого ролика:там было всё в порядке,только угол надо было сделать пока ещё с лакомством(за 5 шагов до угла ,сам угол и 2,3 шага после угла).Смена прямой должна быть более выраженной,я не особо заметил где это было и для чего.

----------


## inna

> там было всё в порядке,только угол надо было сделать пока ещё с лакомством(за 5 шагов до угла ,сам угол и 2,3 шага после угла).Смена прямой должна быть более выраженной,я не особо заметил где это было и для чего.


Угол был с лакомством,и после угла на 3-4 шаге.Насчёт смены прямой,там расстояние было шаг..Смена  на 2.09 минуте,как ты не заметил,она там застряла немного,но нашла и пошла дальше.С моей стороны это был шаг назад в обучении прохождения углов,потому как после зимнего следа углы стали вообще не какие...Игорь, а как ты углы изначально делал?

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> QUOTE]А не случается ли потом, что перед поворотом или потерей запаха собака начнёт ложится?..
> У моей собачки сейчас есть маленький проблем: она очень чувствительна к движению поводка - на малейший рывок ложится...  Осталось, видно, с начального этапа: я ей "помогала" поводком при приближении к предметам. Ведь поводок может зацепиться за траву... 
> Сейчас мы ходим только на коротком поводке.
> Что бы вы порекомендовали в таких случаях?[/


 я не думаю, что @ приучится к этому, хватает 2-3 раз. уверен,что ложиться не будет.усилится внимание и она будет лучше контролировать след. по поводу поводка-на тренировках-короткий,чтоб ты сама видела,что происходит. на соревнованиях одень шлейку,контроль тебе уже не поможет( сложно на 10-метровом поводке руководить собакой),а случайные рывки заметно ослабятся. пиши,что получится. :0175:

----------


## aria

*Александр*,  :Ax:  спасибо! Буду пробовать! :Ad:

----------


## inna

Сегодня пошли на пашню удобрённую навозом! Собака просто вышла из строя,она прыгала как сайгак по этому следу,кружила,убегала..вообщем было видно что ей вообще не приятно там работать...Но вещи запрятанные в земле нашла и обозначила..След до конца доработала но очень ужастно.Видео есть совсем чуть чуть,так как снимать такой след желания не было...У кого нибудь были подобные проблемы ??

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

А с каких это пор запах навоза стал собакам неприятен?))) Проблема собаки явно в другом, потому что навоз собашки ужасно полюбляют.

----------


## Nubira

Ну вобще то не рекомендуется работать на почвах после обработки - удобрений и химикатов   :0317:

----------


## inna

> Ну вобще то не рекомендуется работать на почвах после обработки - удобрений и химикатов


Ну мы об этом уже после следа подумали...Но решили что наверно обрабатывать будут когда ростки появляються...Значит нельзя в такой момент работать на пашне?




> А с каких это пор запах навоза стал собакам неприятен?))) Проблема собаки явно в другом, потому что навоз собашки ужасно полюбляют.


Незнаю..У меня собака первый раз навоз нюхала :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Сегодня с малой была четвертая следовая в этом сезоне. Работу удалось заснять, правда, с ужатием, очень упало качество ролика.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/jarven_maa/9/12.html
Работали снова на пашне, с попутно-боковым ветром, но на двух прямых он изменился на встречный и встречно-боковой. Всего 6 прямых и 5 углов, давность - 50 минут, подтверждение в каждом отпечатке, но, кажется, уже пора делать его безсистемным.
Перед поворотами и сразу после них отпечатки "голые".
Предметы сегодня не работали - задача была поработать над углами и, кажется, мы выполнили ее. Ошибка при повороте была только на первом углу (пыталась проверить, не пошел ли след дальше), а через пару шагов после пятого угла собака вдруг отвлеклась и потеряла след. (Возможно, потому что угол был в 2 метрах от края поля, и, даже войдя в поворот, она могла решить, что след тут должен кончиться. В такой близости от края мы раньше не работали.) Дал ей возможность самой решить проблему - решила, вернувшись на то место, где запах еще был. Лучше, конечно, не доводить до необходимости принятия таких решений. :Ag: 
Последние шагов 10 шла по "голому" следу, не меняя манеры пронюхивания.
Не понравилось мне "отключение" от следа на первой и второй прямых, когда в соседней деревне залаяли собаки, и, перед вторым углом, когда над нами с воплями пролетала низколетящая, групповая воздушная цель - стая гусей. :Ag: 
Кто что может добавить к моим замечаниям и предложить варианты решений?

----------


## aria

> подтверждение в каждом отпечатке,


 :Ai: 440 раз наклониться!!!!!
Очень внимательная работа собачки :Ay:  Видна кропотливая работа проводника! :0244:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> 440 раз наклониться!!!!!:


Не, только 400. На углах и в концовке "голый" след. :Ag:

----------


## inna

А скорость такая медленная,вы сами ставили такую,или собака изначально так шла?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А скорость такая медленная,вы сами ставили такую,или собака изначально так шла?


Добивался с помощью корма в каждом шаге. Сегодня, после разбора ролика с Таней сделал безсистемное подкрепление - на "голых" участках скорость увеличилась очень незначительно и движение по следу стало более плавным.

----------


## inna

> Сегодня, после разбора ролика с Таней сделал безсистемное подкрепление


А мы ? Разбирайте это всё на форуме,здесь между прочим люди читают :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А мы ? Разбирайте это всё на форуме,здесь между прочим люди читают


Ну, если коротко, то получил замечания за корм в каждом шаге (собака ищет еду, а не след), за "голые" и слишком ранние углы, за движение не ЗА СОБАКОЙ, а РЯДОМ С НЕЙ. :Ah:  Оправдать себя могу только с кормом - делал так специально, чтобы снизить скорость и получить занюхивание каждого отпечатка. Опять же, раньше я не слишком задумывался, как положить корм в отпечаток - носок или пятка, но по совету Тани стал класть только в носок и результат мне понравился больше, чем то, что было у моих старших. Получилось визуально определяемое пронюхивание всей длины отпечатка от пятки до носка. :0190:  А пошаговое подтверждение научило, на мой взгляд, не пропускать пустые отпечатки, бросаясь к тому, что с кормом.
Рядом с собакой двигался, чтоб лучше видеть, как она нюхает :Ad: , но сегодня уже шел по собственным отпечаткам на более длинном поводке.

----------


## Tatjana

> Опять же, раньше я не слишком задумывался, как положить корм в отпечаток - носок или пятка, но по совету Тани стал класть только в носок и результат мне понравился больше, чем то, что было у моих старших. Получилось визуально определяемое пронюхивание всей длины отпечатка от пятки до носка


Андрей, по поводу куда класть корм есть еще одна хитрость. Если работаешь на пашне, то можно в пятку, продавив в этом месте землю, тогда собака не видит корм из-за бугорка (это чтоб не включала глаза). А если по траве, тогда в носок. Вообще я проинформировала, а ты уже сам смотри по месту. :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Андрей, по поводу куда класть корм есть еще одна хитрость. Если работаешь на пашне, то можно в пятку, продавив в этом месте землю, тогда собака не видит корм из-за бугорка (это чтоб не включала глаза). А если по траве, тогда в носок. Вообще я проинформировала, а ты уже сам смотри по месту.


А я научился в носок на пашне класть так, чтоб не видела и нюхала по всей длине. :Ag: 
Ты думаешь, почему она там лапами ковырялась? Запах чуяла, а видеть - не видела. :Ae:

----------


## inna

Сегодня жаль не снимали след на видео,очень хорошо его прошла.Но очень не понятную для меня мульку выкинула.Она обозначила вещь,а её там не было.На первой прямой за метров 5 до вещи,легла и ждёт награды,я говорю покажи,она расстерялась,начала нюхать дальше и через 5 метров обозначила уже реальную вещичку...На второй прямой тоже самое :0317: За 5-6 метров обозначила мне пустой кустик травы...Что это за ложная укладка? Из за чего такое может быть и как с этим бороться? :Af:

----------


## Nubira

Может быть встречный или боковой ветер... как предметы лежали?

----------


## inna

> Может быть встречный или боковой ветер... как предметы лежали?


А собака определяет предметы только по запаху что ли? Мне кажеться она сначала их чует а потом видит.Она же обозначает их ровненько между лап,значит видит! Ветер был в спину и немного в бок на первой прямой,и боковой на второй прямой...Предметы были спрятанны в траву.

----------


## Nubira

Она их обозначает не потому что видит,  а по усилению запаха. И в процессе обучения для неопытной собаки нежелательно класть предметы по встречному или боковому ветру...

----------


## inna

> Она их обозначает не потому что видит,  а по усилению запаха. И в процессе обучения для неопытной собаки нежелательно класть предметы по встречному или боковому ветру...


То есть вы думаете проблема в этом? Странно ,конечно,потому что собака всегда чётко обозначала предметы,ветер был с разных сторон.Начиная с февраля этого года у нас следовая 4 раза в неделю...и не один предмет не был не обозначен или пропущен.Собака находит и обозначает предметы без моей помощи стабильно! А вот сегодня такой закидончик..Что то мне подсказывает,что не в ветре дело..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Что это за ложная укладка? Из за чего такое может быть и как с этим бороться?


Инна, у меня со старшим такое бывает, когда слишком давишь на него на следу. В прошлом сезоне он у меня стабильно обозначал пустой след через 10 м от старта. Исправили частым подтверждением метров на 20 и похвалой за уверенный старт. В этом году на первом следу тоже обозначил первый предмет ме тров за 5. Когда дал ему больше свободы в работе, попер уверенно и на предметы стал падать (в смысле, перед предметами). 
Попробуй сделать подтверждение частым именно вблизи от предмета, а когда обозначит уверенно и плотно, не поскупись на радость.

----------


## inna

> Инна, у меня со старшим такое бывает, когда слишком давишь на него на следу. В прошлом сезоне он у меня стабильно обозначал пустой след через 10 м от старта.


Не,отпадает! У нас на следе вообще нету конфликта,работаем одним целым.Не о каком давлении даже и речи нету....С моей стороны помощь но не требование,и собака работает с удовольствием!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Не,отпадает! У нас на следе вообще нету конфликта,работаем одним целым.Не о каком давлении даже и речи нету....С моей стороны помощь но не требование,и собака работает с удовольствием!


У меня тоже работает с удовольствием, но иногда это удовольствие приходится сдерживать. :Ag:  Я бы не назвал это конфликтом, просто, когда его тормозишь, он начинает сомневаться, все ли делает правильно. Мне так показалось. А я, вместо того, чтоб вовремя подбодрить, начинаю сомневаться, все ли правильно делаю сам. :Ag:

----------


## inna

Завтра опять на поле,посмотрим что она мне выдаст..Причину до сих пор не уловила :Ac: Игорь,Таня а у вас такие вещи были,что делали?

----------


## inna

Сходили на след,с вещами всё в порядке было..Три прямых,3 вещи,2 угла.Выдержка 50 минут,сильный ветер.Первые две вещи обозначила уверенно и корректно,третья вещь не корректная и с некоторыми сомнениями..Углы хорошие.Вообщем если есть желание смотрите :Af: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9I31sXsh9I

----------


## Tatjana

Инна, посмотрела твое видео. Конечно же есть огрехи, но в целом МОЛОДЕЦ!!! В сравнении что было и что теперь - небо и земля! :Ay:

----------


## inna

> Инна, посмотрела твое видео. Конечно же есть огрехи, но в целом МОЛОДЕЦ!!! В сравнении что было и что теперь - небо и земля!


Ну так учимся!Таня а что именно за огрехи видите вы,и как предложите поправить это? Это наверно мои ошибки,Греська стараеться...

----------


## inna

Вернулась со следа,сегодня собака мне обозначила угол! Что делаеться то? Уверенно пошла на первой прямой,перед углом легла,посмотрела на меня и пошла дальше на вторую прямую...Что сейчас,что прошлые раз когда она обозначила пустой клок травы,она выглядит очень расстеряной.Как будто понимает что делает что то не то..С моей стороны точно ни какой помощи поводком не было...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Инна, как часто вы занимаетесь следовой?

----------


## inna

> Инна, как часто вы занимаетесь следовой?


4-5 раз в неделю.Следы разные по сложности,но преследущую пока одну цель,прохождение углов.



> Что сейчас,что прошлые раз когда она обозначила пустой клок травы,она выглядит очень расстеряной.Как будто понимает что делает что то не то..


Это я писала выше,но обдумав сегодня все детали,пришла к противоположному мнению.Как раз таки при обозначении угла собака не выглядела недоуменно,она всем поведением мне показывала именно угол..

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Это я писала выше,но обдумав сегодня все детали,пришла к противоположному мнению.Как раз таки при обозначении угла собака не выглядела недоуменно,она всем поведением мне показывала именно угол..


Это называется "ложная укладка". Обычно такие вещи происходят, когда есть усиление запаха и собака не знает что с в этом случае делать.
Так же это частое явление, когда собака работает след под принуждением или в стрессе.
Татьяна! У меня вот тоже вопрос возник:
первые следы сезона были у нас супер. Почти все - 100 -балльные. Но в последние дни - особенно два последних следа - все стало значительно хуже.
Состояние собаки совершенно нерабочее уже перед началом следа. Хотя к начальной точке ломится, нюхает все подряд уже заранее, но я-то вижу.... Сбои происходят в безусловно сложных моментах (угол по борозде, в которую сильный ветер сдувал запах, или угол с которого опрять же сильный ветер сдувает запах по направлению прямой, по которой мы шли...) Но на предыдущих следах собака справлялась с похожими трудностями без проблем.
В чем может быть причина? Следов было не особенно много - не больше 10-ти. Неужели приелось?
В сложных ситуациях собака раньше напрягалась, включала все свои резервы и выходила победителем. Сегодня, например, после потери запаха на углу и безуспешных попыток его найти он запаниковал (это я могу понять. т.к. след у нас стрессовый), и почти ушла в отказ. Я-то ей помог, но это крайняя мера, которая при уровне его подготовки применяться не должна.
Что-то случилось с внутренней мотивацией. Единственное объяснение - сегодня на следу СОВСЕМ не было лакомства. Длина 700 шагов, 7 углов, 10 предметов. Может я перегнул палку?
Что думаешь? (Чисто теоретически). А?
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Состояние собаки совершенно нерабочее уже перед началом следа. Хотя к начальной точке ломится, нюхает все подряд уже заранее, но я-то вижу....


Дима, я сама сейчас в таком же цейнтноте!!! У меня просто вообще нет следа, я в панике, я в ужасе... Я не знаю почему, где была ошибка, куда делись великолепные углы, что недосмотрела, насколько иназад теперь возвращаться... Вот посоветуюсь с Петером, потом с  Толей и буду принимать какие-то меры. :Ac:  Вся великолепная следовая работа развалилась, как карточный домик. Впервые столкнулась с таким явлением. :0317:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Я не знаю почему, где была ошибка, куда делись великолепные углы


Аналогично! 




> Вот посоветуюсь с Петером, потом с  Толей и буду принимать какие-то меры. Вся великолепная следовая работа развалилась, как карточный домик. Впервые столкнулась с таким явлением.


Ну. во-первых если они тебе что-то умное расскажут - очень был бы признателен, если поделишься:)
во-вторых. Я столнулся не впервые. Есть мысли, что в стрессовом следе при длительном отсутствии подкрепления (лакомства на следу не было вообще - только на начальной точке и то - сухой корм) у собаки просто не хватило внутренней мотивации... У меня первый серьезный сбой произошел на первом углу. Ветер (сильный) дул собаке в спину. Ее протащило за угол прибл. на метр. Для него это ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО. Стандартный поиск ничего не дал. Собака отошла назад - опять ничего. ВСЕ! Тихая паника. Потом второй угол - на ветер. Собака могла пройти, но состояние было уже нерабочее. Начался тупизм. Пришлось вломить по-полной. После пяти метров работы на пузе, собака поняла, что надо делать и остальной след (большую часть) отработала неплохо. Напрягся типа... Была одна ложная укладка, но тоже быстро исправили. Я, уже наученный прошлым таким опытом, очень резко поменял СВОЕ состояние. Из террориста очень быстро превратился в ПАРТНЕРА. Собака в это врубилась, успокоилась и начала РАБОТАТЬ. Зато как обозначались предметы после трюнделей!!!!
В этот же день решил поработать защиту. Супер! Лучшее занятие в сезоне! Чё у него в башке???? Эх знать бы.....
Сейчас перевел на 2/3 дневной нормы в плане питания. Длительные прогулки, игры в лесу, никакой нагрузки. Вот уже сегодня вроде бы состояние (психологическое) начало приходить в норму. Такое ощущение, что просто у собаки "неблагоприятные дни" случились. Потому что даже на прогулках она вела себя немного, но по-другому. Думаю еще сегодня никуда не ездиь, а завтра (т.е. три дня отдыха) посмотрю. Если почуствую, что собакин в норме - попробую выехать в поля.
Тогда напишу.
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

сегодня впервые выбрался на след.солнечно,небольшой ветер.проложил след преимущественно по сухой траве,чтоб сразу привык к сложностям. по своей собаке заметил.что после простого следа собака ждет такого же простого. но не факт.перед выездом долго ломал голову,как разрезать сосиску-вдоль или поперек. углы делал на сухой траве.7 предметов. 6 углов. пес встал на след метров за 5 до флага.работал энергично,слышно как вдыхал запах.скорость чуть быстрее медленного шага. на первом углу лег,чего раньше не было,без команды пошел дальше. обозначил канаву,поощрения не получил,через паузу пошел дальше.на втором углу на полкорпуса зашел за угол,проверился,такое ощущение.что знал ,что ищет. встал на след,пошел по прямой,я сделал на прямой параллельный след.пес след не потерял.углы стал проходить достаточно хорошо,предметы обозначил все,охотно но с отклонением от параллели. ощущение,что с прошлого года  потерял в качестве не очень много.нюхать стал мощнее.над ккачеством укладки надо поработать отдельно.после следа было чувство ,что собака была довольна.я на следу вел себя корректно,обошлось без хамства,всегда бы так.

----------


## Tatjana

> Ну. во-первых если они тебе что-то умное расскажут - очень был бы признателен, если поделишься:)


Дим, я не успела с ними переговорить...
Но за-то успела все обговорить со своей единомышленнецой и подругой Катей Алёхиной. Она натолкнула меня на мысль.
Вообщем одела строгий, увеличила количество корма на следе и ужесточила требование. ( А то я вообще от него на следе особо и не требовала). С точностью до миллиметра запоминаю проложенные углы. Всю прокладку тщательно записываю на бумагу, чтобы не ошибиться в требовании. ТТТ, вроде результат пошел. Через месяц будет видно. 
Моя грубейшая ошибка, что при первом следе в этом году, я не приняла в тот же тренинг меры, а так и катилась по наклонной в результате. Надо было сразу же обеспечить собаке внимательное состояние.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дим, я не успела с ними переговорить...
> Но за-то успела все обговорить со своей единомышленнецой и подругой Катей Алёхиной.


Приветик ей! :Ax: 




> Вообщем одела строгий, увеличила количество корма на следе и ужесточила требование.


Я позавчера обошелся без строгого. На провальном следу лакомства не было вообще. На позавчерашнем на 750 шагов - 30гр колбаски. Т.е. тоже увеличил :Ag:  Тань, а КАК именно увеличила требования?




> С точностью до миллиметра запоминаю проложенные углы. Всю прокладку тщательно записываю на бумагу, чтобы не ошибиться в требовании.


Слава Богу, у меня это не проблема. Я очень хорошо помню следы. Сейчас вообще перешел на мягкую пашню. Там-то вообще нет проблем. Причем этот придурок не догадывается работать глазами. Шел сбоку - проверял :Af: 




> Через месяц будет видно.


По-любому будет. Но месяц - это много.... Для нас. Я хотел ехать на Кинодром. Теперь кирдык. Надо собаку вытягивать из ...




> Моя грубейшая ошибка, что при первом следе в этом году, я не приняла в тот же тренинг меры, а так и катилась по наклонной в результате. Надо было сразу же обеспечить собаке внимательное состояние.


Блин, у нас-то как раз все было супер. Состояние, работа носом.. А может быть тоже просмотрел. Было пару легких следов (после очень сложных - думал разгрузить. Наверное, не надо было... Такое впечатление, что собака пошла вниз именно после них).
Что сделал я:
1. Убавил на треть пайку суточную. С Собакой только прогулки в лесу вдвоем. И так пять дней.
2. Провальный след был в воскресенье. Следующий след - только в пятницу вечером. Выдержка 1 час, мягкая пашня. Ветра почти нет. Начало было не фонтан. Собака ждала трюнделей и шла чуть ли ползком. Через 50м была смена поверхности с пашни на запаханную сухую траву (2м шриной полоса). Собака засуетилась, занервничала. Пришлось подойти ближе - помочь голосом и не дать уйти в пассив. После преодоления этой полосы пес понял, что убивать не будут и пошел уверенней.
Во время работы на 4-х метровом поводке я с ним разговаривал, хвалил. Пошел еще лучше. Углы - офигеть, предметы - как подрубленный падал.
На последней прямой - ложная укладка недалеко от предмета. И уход на обоих пересеченках. Собака явно работала как на углах. Скорректировал голосом - поводок не трогал. Перед предметами метров за 10 вообще бросал поводок - собака работала самостоятельно и достаточно уверенно.
В общем, на второй половине следа уже более-менее нормальная работа. Больше лакомства чем обычно давал на предметах. Всего на след включая лакомство за предмет ушло 130гр. колбаски.
Что заставило задуматься: собака к концу следа не показывала явных признаков усталости, хотя половина следа была сделана в сильном стрессе. Наверное это хорошо.
Что делаю сейчас. Собака получает уже 1/3 от обычного рациона. Сидит все время в клетке. Прогулки длительные, но без игр и т.п. Жду когда кончится дождь и чуть просохнет пашня - там сейчас клейстер :Ag: 
След будет шагов на 700-800 и весь из разрывов, дуг и углов. Хочу сделать так, чтобы собаке было просто интересно и она включила голову поактивней. Пусть думает. Обязательно пересеченка (не меньше трех участков). Предметов побольше. Лакомство только после разрывов и пересечений. Все остальное - на предметах.
Защиту все равно работаем. Пока ТТТ.
Спасибо!
Давай держать друг друга в курсе, что у нас там происходит. Ок?
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

вчера поехал на след. солнечно ,довольно сильный ветер.думал, как усложнить след.димина идея правильная, только как самому не потерять направление? прложил след, заход под прямым углом,чтоб собака включалась сразу.первый отрезок по сухой траве, угол тоже.после угла делал сразу большой шаг,  потом нормальный.потом положил корм. смена поверхности, редкая трава , сухая трава, трава по колено. шагов 700,5 предметов, углов пять.у собаки перед следом исчез лай,обычно лаяла.взял сразу,прямая хорошо, спокойно.угол как по нитке,четко ,в том же темпе, без раздумий.предмет обозначил корректно,есть желание работать,после предмета пришлось подождать.после команды второй угол по сухой траве тоже четко, предмет тоже.ощущение,что понимает,что нужно,работает с интересом, скорсть средняя.на третьем углу один раз проверился,при переходе с сухой травы на зеленую,четвертый также прошел,т.к. условия очень похожи.надо иметь ввиду. в траве улегся боком на предмет,не корректно .четвертый предмет обозначил под углом 15 градусов. следующий угол в высокой траве,проверился 4 раза.я думал, что трава-это полегче.искал угол с желанием, без суеты, спокойно.такое ощущение,что знает,что делает.я вроде и не нужен,чтоб за поводок держался и не потерялся.последнего предмета не хватило, положил крышку от корма ,пес обозначил уверенно.без удивления.я отпустил, он самостоятельно пошел в обратном направлении,раз идет, значит интересно. углы не срезал, шел точнопо следу,видимо сообразил ранее ,как не мечись, а корм все равно только на следу.хорошо, что кусков пять осталось,поощрил себя за хорошую работу.после следа был очень доволен,валялся на спине,не дал проявить мне худшие мои качества.поймал себя на мысли,что перестал дергаться перед следом,стал получать удовольствие.думаю,,как усложнить след,пока только стандартные уловки.

----------


## чернощеков александр

вчера сдавал след.82 балла. приличный ветер,27 градусов в тени,трава по колено,след пересекался следами от трактора, приличная колея -три колеи,на них голая земля.большая влажность и судья-действующий хороший спортсмен. пес зашел за углы, некорректно обозначил предметы,на первый лег боком, второй 50 см левее. шел по следу,периодически поднимая голову.повезло, что знал зачем он здесь.выявились проблемы- не умеет ходить по высокой траве,запах  сильный или много, или влажно,короче- надо учить и этому.насколько необходимо,не понятно. на всякий случай -пригодится.а мне говорили-высокая трава-совсем другой след.завтра будем пробовать.мысли вслух-побольше углов,предметов и корма.завтра кое-что прояснится.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Вчера ездили на след группой. Выяснили, что для собаки, у которой в голове все уложилось с предметами, лучшим подкреплением после пересеченки является предмет. Лакомство менее действенно. Надо еще проверить, но очень похоже, что так оно и есть.
Саш, по траве зачастую собаке работать сложнее. Вчера четыое собаки у нас было на следу. Все сдохли. Три - после 500шагов, одна (молодая) после 350...
Ветер, жарко, испаряющаяся роса. Собаку тянет перейти на верхнее чутьё. Как только она это делает - всё. Потеря концентрации, потом следа (из-за ветра).
Мы сейчас приняли решение ходить именно на траву в разных видах. Тем более теперь все соревнования будут до осени на траве. Пашни уже почти нет нигде.
Привет Бандиту!

----------


## Tatjana

> Мы сейчас приняли решение ходить именно на траву в разных видах.


И я приняла такое же решение. Но пашня у нас еще есть, на ней легче всего контролировать.  :Ap:  Места знать надо. 
Вчера разговаривала с Петером Ленгварским. Он подтвердил все мои методы в отношении Квая. 
Будем ждать результатов. :Ab:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Вчера ездили на след группой. Выяснили, что для собаки, у которой в голове все уложилось с предметами, лучшим подкреплением после пересеченки является предмет. Лакомство менее действенно. Надо еще проверить, но очень похоже, что так оно и есть.
> Саш, по траве зачастую собаке работать сложнее. Вчера четыое собаки у нас было на следу. Все сдохли. Три - после 500шагов, одна (молодая) после 350...
> Ветер, жарко, испаряющаяся роса. Собаку тянет перейти на верхнее чутьё. Как только она это делает - всё. Потеря концентрации, потом следа (из-за ветра).
> Мы сейчас приняли решение ходить именно на траву в разных видах. Тем более теперь все соревнования будут до осени на траве. Пашни уже почти нет нигде.
> Привет Бандиту!


дима,спасибо! я тоже сейчас перейду на траву, по сухой траве и земле ходит, навыки не утрачены, теперь очередь травы. на испытаниях шел в темпе,просто перестроил манеру,не растерялся, силы хватило, последний отрезок -голая земля с небольшими канавами,шел уверенно,знал,что ищет, не суетился.но манера- это что-то,ходили по траве первый раз в жизни, на занятиях я этого избегал.пиши.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Но пашня у нас еще есть, на ней легче всего контролировать.


Ясен перец! :Ag:  Только если работать уже в рамках подготовки к выступлениям конкретным, то...



> Вчера разговаривала с Петером Ленгварским. Он подтвердил все мои методы в отношении Квая. 
> Будем ждать результатов.


Татьян!!!!! Очень интересно, что ты там придумала!!! Поподробней!!!!! Пожалуйста!!! Хоть сюда, хоть в личку, хоть на мыло!
Я тоже кое-что "изобрел" :Ap:  Осталось два следа отработать, чтобы понять, насколько это правильно. Как только, то сразу напишу.

Саш, удивительное дело... Очень часто бывает, что собака, уже неплохо натренированная на след изнакомая с различными типами покрытия, первый раз попадая на незнакомое - работает очень даже неплохо. Не знаю, с чем это связано. но такая статистика есть. Так что будь готов к неожиданностям:)
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьян!!!!! Очень интересно, что ты там придумала!!! Поподробней!!!!! Пожалуйста!!! Хоть сюда, хоть в личку, хоть на мыло!


Да ничего такого нового. С Петером больше говорили про Карлоса, про повороты, что мяч надо закапывать где-то через 10 шагов после угла. А вот с Кваем тут я сама додумала, но Петеру как раз не сказала... Похоже, что натянутый поводок его излишне активизирует. Я ведь не знаю, как его учили, до всего дохожу опытным путём. Я не даю теперь натяжения, контролирую темп парфорсом. Кажется, ттт всё вошло в норму. Но не факт, что так будет, когда сниму парфорс. Петер поддержал меня в том, что надо думать о состоянии собаки на следе и не везде применять коррекцию.
Сегодня думала попробывать на цепочке, но у нас льёт. Посмотрю, как завтра с погодой.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Да ничего такого нового. С Петером больше говорили про Карлоса, про повороты, что мяч надо закапывать где-то через 10 шагов после угла.


Ускорения как только он это поймет, не боишься? Я, было время, покреплял после углов. После поворота было заметное изменение темпа. 
Проблему решил по-другому (может, пригодится). Перед углом, шагов за 7-8 прокладывал 3-4 отпечатка колбаской. Собака ее находила, начинала еще активней работать носом, ища "продолжения" и входила в угол "на максимуме". В результате - чистенькие углы. Потом лакомство потихоньку уменьшал перед углом, но к этому времени собака "придумала" для себя технику поиска и в общем=то все нормализовалось.




> Петер поддержал меня в том, что надо думать о состоянии собаки на следе и не везде применять коррекцию.


О!!!! Именно об этом голова последнее время и болит. Это я понял еще когда заканчивали "квадратить", давным-давно... И над этим в основном и работал. Все проблемы именно из-за этого и возникли у нас. А вот с коррекцией по-разному получалось :Ac: . 
Сейчас эксперимент по "реанимации" подходит к концу. Сегодня вечером был еще след - вроде работает все как надо. Завтра рано утром попробую продолжить. Если все расчеты сойдутся, то в воскресенье - последний штрих. Тогда, надеюсь, у собакина в голове все должно улечься, как планировалось. В результате работа с "огоньком", но в пределах жестких правил, т.е. то, о чем мечталось. Сегодня такое поведение без моего участия, собака показала на входе в дугу. Причем уже под дождем :Ag: 
Посмотрим. Если все будет ок, напишу подробно, что не нравилось, как исправлял, что получил в результате.
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Ускорения как только он это поймет, не боишься? Я, было время, покреплял после углов. После поворота было заметное изменение темпа.
> Проблему решил по-другому (может, пригодится). Перед углом, шагов за 7-8 прокладывал 3-4 отпечатка колбаской.


Дим, ты не понял. Разговор о Карлосе. Он ни на какую колбаску не реагирует!!!!!!!  :0188:  Я уже писала, что совершенно не одаренная собака для следа.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Татьян, и я думаю, именно в контексте разговора о Карлосе очень наглядно проступает то, что с кокретной собакой приходится чем-то жертвовать, коль идеал недостижим, приходится выбирать: что лучше, хорошие углы или чуть ускорение после них? У нас, например, огромная проблема - предметы. Собака старается их пройти, "не заметить" - ей след интереснее, чем в результате следа что-то "найти". Даже то, что поощряется. Ясное дело, виновата я - не сумела ей объяснить, что предметы - это здорово, это нужно мне и это - цель. Ну, не получается у меня!  :0317:  Чего только не пробовали! Применять конкретное принуждение не хочу - боюсь потерять сам след. И решили делать пока не стандартные предметы, а коробочки, набитые лакомством. Закрытые. Но - не герметичные, чтобы не просто пахло, а - ПАХЛО! Ну, чтобы хоть обращала внимание на них! Решили, что лучше пусть она их возможно будет лапами или носом трогать - лишь бы на них хоть как-то сконцентрировать! Проблема пока не решена. Хотя сдвиги есть. Но - что удивительно - в первый раз она действительно их даже лапами копать пыталась, но как только поняла, что ей самой их все равно не открыть, ложится очень корректно.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дим, ты не понял. Разговор о Карлосе. Он ни на какую колбаску не реагирует!!!!!!!  Я уже писала, что совершенно не одаренная собака для следа.


Ой, точно... Тань, у тебя там стока собак, запутаешься..Пардон, короче!
Вообще хотелось бы, когда ты с ним закончишь, поэтапно и более менее подробно расписать:
Как начинали, что потом было, где и когда возникли пролбемы уже после того, как собака вроде начала работать, как эти проблемы решались, ну и т.п все в одном флаконе.
Очень хочется чужого опыта поузнавать На своей голове места для шишек уже осталось маловато
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Сегодня утром опять нюхали. Вроде все идет как планировалось ТТТ. Если следующий след покажет прогнозируемый результат, обещаю все по пунктам расписать, если будет на то интерес. Во всяком случае, в количественном выражении (количество пройденных "реабилитационных" следов)  все идет правильно. Три следа оказалось достаточно, чтобы собака* поняла* новые правила. Это вселяет некоторый оптимизм.
Вот фотки, где мы ходили:






Это просека, с одной стороны которой дорога с довольно интенсивным движением, с другой - лес. Было все: смена покрытия, острые углы, дуги, пересечения и что для меня очень важно - минимум подкрепления на следу. След шел по просеке, потом через лезозащитный ров - в лес, по лесу большая дуга и опять выходил уже в обратном направлении к просеке. Как минимум 95 баллов!  :Ag: 
Тань, вот вопрос. При обозначении собака ложится быстро, уверенно и корректно ( не заваливается и по направлению следа). Но: когда ложится, то передние лапы у него находятся близко друг к другу (так всегда, не только на следу). И если предмет лежит поперек следа или просто не точно между отпечатков, то он может наступить на его лапой. Насколько это критично, как думаешь?
Подкрепляю предметы, только когда лапы широко расставлены и предмет лежит между них, но все равно, когда быстро падает - себя не контролирует.
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> И если предмет лежит поперек следа или просто не точно между отпечатков, то он может наступить на его лапой. Насколько это критично, как думаешь?
> Подкрепляю предметы, только когда лапы широко расставлены и предмет лежит между них, но все равно, когда быстро падает - себя не контролирует.


Дим, не заморачивайся. Собака не робот. На последнем семинаре Дигель так и заявил. Теперь вообще оценивание вещей должно быть более лояльным.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дим, не заморачивайся. Собака не робот. На последнем семинаре Дигель так и заявил. Теперь вообще оценивание вещей должно быть более лояльным.


Я тоже так считаю. Однако на КИНОДРОМЕ в этом году именно за предметы рубили по-полной. Может потому что словак был....Вот теперь и думаю...
Когда закончим то, что сейчас работем, надо снять на видео кусок следа с обозначением предмета. Ну перфекционист я.... Ничего с собой не могу поделать :Ah: 
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> поделать
> Спасибо!


[/QUOTE]дима,привет! выбрался сегодня наконец на след,вчера у нас был такой ветер с дождем, что в окнах звенели стекла.ходил преимущественно по высокой траве ,попадались участки земли,попадались всякие.трава выше колена,после прокладки быт мокрый по пояс.боялся, что собака как на сдаче будет поднимиать голову,поэтому сразу после начала положил 3 куска с интервалом в 7 шагов, потом 3 вещи с интервалом в 15-20 шагов,угол в высокой траве, вещи с интервалом в 15-18 шагов,в очень высокой траве куски и вещи через 10 шагов. пес след взял сразу, голова опущена,обозначил 4 предмета, углы без раздумий, пропустил пару новых вещей из 40, бодро прошел след, ближе к концу обильнее поощрял на предметах,сразу увел со следа,т.к. корма на следу почти не осталось,чтоб зря не ходил. замечаний не было особых, в баллах оценивать не берусь,техника прохождения следа не раздражала,день и ночь по сравнению со сдачей, условия сегодня были получше,опять обошлось без членовредительства.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Саша! Рад за вас! Молодцы! 
Вообще начколько я могу судить, весь наш помет имеет неплохой следовой потенциал. Добиться хороших результатов вполне возможно.
Если не напрягает - совет еще один. При уменьшении лакомства, жестком контроле или прессинге на следу, предметы раскладывать лучше так: чем ближе к концу следа, тем их больше и тем чаще они должны лежать. Вообще, 40 предметов на следу - это жесть! А то, что без членовредительства обошлось - это вааще класс!
Пиши!
Успехов! Ленкам привет! (их там две у вас, так вот - обоим)

----------


## чернощеков александр

> [Вообще, 40 предметов на следу - это жесть!


 [/QUOTE]ДЕЛО НЕ В ТОМ,ЧТО Я РЕШИЛ КОГО-ТО УДИВИТЬ,ЭТО НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ,ЧТОБ НЕ ВЗДУМАЛ ГОЛОВУ ЗАДИРАТЬ.ЛОЖИТЬСЯ СТАЛ ЛУЧШЕ-НАДОЕЛО УКЛАДЫВАТЬСЯ КАК ПРИДЕТСЯ,СТАЛ ЧИЩЕ ДЕЛАТЬ. корм-15 кусков на весь след вначале, чтоб понял что требуется а после только  за предметы поощрение .метод подействовал,углы на траве-вообще красота! собака освоилась, пиши как дела!

----------


## inna

А у меня опять обозначила угол..Причем пронюхала угол,определила направление и улеглась в нужную сторону головой.В чём дело,не понимаю.Сегодня работали в большой траве с выходом на дороги и перекопанные участки.Легла в траве,все остальные углы просто как по рельсам прошла,один раз перепроверилась на дороге...На предметы падает.Вот ещё для меня появилась проблемка.На предмете собака не хочет лежать долго,часто пытаеться встать на след раньше команды.Попробывала сегодня посидеть с ней,успакоить...но собака возбуждаеться ещё больше,пытаеться сесть,лизать лицо,нюхает продолжение следа.Вот что посоветуете попробывать,для решения этой ситуации???

----------


## Tatjana

> На предметы падает.Вот ещё для меня появилась проблемка.На предмете собака не хочет лежать долго,часто пытаеться встать на след раньше команды.Попробывала сегодня посидеть с ней,успакоить...но собака возбуждаеться ещё больше,пытаеться сесть,лизать лицо,нюхает продолжение следа.Вот что посоветуете попробывать,для решения этой ситуации???


Инна, посмотри мой след с Кваем в прошлом году на видео. Там с вещами всё наглядно, что и как. :Ab:

----------


## inna

Я его и брала для примера,как вы на вещах по долгу сидите и гладите Квая.Но он спокойнее у вас там лежит,и на сколько я поняла там вы исправляли не корректную укладку? Греська же редко когда обозначает не корректно...И как только я присаживаюсь на корточки она пытаеться встать и продолжать нюхать.Вообщем я понимаю, надо приучить собаку к такому поведению,буду делать.Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Чтобы дольше и спокойно лежала, можно вставать над собакой и, пока она смотрит на предмет, подкидывать ей из-за головы кусочки лакомства. Фишка в том, что поощрение собака получает за взгляд на предмет. При этом надо стоять так, чтобы собака, во всяком случае не повернув головы, не видела ни ног, ни рук проводника. Чтобы лакомство бралось по возможности, из "ниоткуда". Проверено - помогает. Если проблема в том, что собака вскакивает, когда предмет уже убран, то можно делать то же самое, только чтобы собака смотрела в землю перед собой. На первых порах показать собаке рукой, куда смотреть. Как только посмотрела - другой рукой, чтобы собака не видела! - кинуть лакомство из-за головы собаки. Смотрит на проводника - нет кусочка. Посмотрела в землю - хлоп. Приноровиться надо. Но - работает. У нас проблема, чтобы - легла! А вот если легла, лежать сколько угодно я ее уже научила  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Я его и брала для примера,как вы на вещах по долгу сидите и гладите Квая.Но он спокойнее у вас там лежит,и на сколько я поняла там вы исправляли не корректную укладку? Греська же редко когда обозначает не корректно...И как только я присаживаюсь на корточки она пытаеться встать и продолжать нюхать.Вообщем я понимаю, надо приучить собаку к такому поведению,буду делать.Спасибо!


Инна, я как раз исправляла именно то, что Квай рвался дальше на след без команды, лежал неспокойно. А вещи он корректно обозначал и быстро. :Ab:

----------


## чернощеков александр

[


> QUOTE=Дмитрий Паук;2638


Дима,привет! Ходил сегодня на след, приличный ветер,высокая трава,большая влажность,есть сухие участки и менялась погода.Корм давал только на предметах, на следу ничего не клал.Интересно было, как пойдет без корма.На первой прямой обозначил оба предмета,угол на сухой траве прошел сразу, в высокой траве тоже, пропустил подряд 2 предмета,потом стал обозначать,предметы через 20 шагов,след виден самому,однажды сам запутался,собака не обращая на меня внимания сама пошла в правильном направлении, приноровилась к высокой траве.Углы с ходу, без смены темпа,видимо хороший коридор из запаха,голову не поднимает, поэтому и проблем особых не ощущал.Что-то смутно беспокоило,так и не понял, может просто потому,что спал часов 6,непонятно.Видимо в траве больше своего запаха, смятой травы и всего другого,опять же влажность ,когда тепло,влияет здорово,свой след перебивается другими запахами,что ли.След по мокрой траве и след по мокрой траве, когда большая влажность -большая разница,сегодня убедился.В общем,дорогу осилит идущий,пиши как у вас дела.Между занятиями занялся физической подготовкой собаки,на днях буду добавлять спортивные пищевые добавки.Сам пробовал,болячки заживают быстрее и появляется желание двигаться,травмы суставов прозходят в течении2-3 недель,хуже не удет.Пиши!

----------


## aria

> на днях буду добавлять спортивные пищевые добавки.Сам пробовал,болячки заживают быстрее и появляется желание двигаться,травмы суставов прозходят в течении2-3 недель,хуже не будет.


Александр, а что это за "волшебные" добавки? :Aa: 
Интересно, они на Украине есть?..

----------


## alex67

СЛЕДОВАЯ ТЕОРИЯ (тренера Гая Вершатце, Бельгия)
C ледовой работе можно обучить практически любую собаку, главное - использовать правильный метод. 
Как правило, соревнования по Шуцхунд выигрывают (или сразу проигрывают) уже на первом разделе… Следе! Поэтому вы сами можете понять важность этого раздела…. 
Здесь описана теория “Шага за шагом”. Для ее использования вам необходима только одна вещь – собака которая любит есть! 

Что вам потребуется: 
Сумка (чтобы сложить в нее все ваше следовое снаряжение), следовые флаги, закрывающаяся пластиковая емкость (миска) диаметром приблизительно 12 см (натурального цвета), поводок примерно 3 метра длиной, сыр или мясо (мягкое мясо, которое собака может съесть быстро), порезанное примерно на 50 кубиков размером с сантиметр. 

Первые занятия
Вы можете начинать со щенком, который уже приучен носить цепочку. Щенок может быть 3-4 месячного возраста. Важно: вы должны быть всегда уверены, что собака у вас голодная, у собаки с полным желудком нет никаких причин искать след! Самые лучшие условия для следа – это когда отсутствует ветер, трава примерно 10 см высотой, зеленая и свежая; когда не жарко и не холодно, лучшее время – раннее утро. Вы всегда прокладываете след без присутствия собаки и ждете 15 минут перед тем, как идти за ней. 

Первое занятие 
Вы берете закрытую пластиковую ёмкость, в которой у вас лежат кусочки сыра или мяса и вытаптываете круг диаметром примерно 1 метр, один шаг вплотную к другому, и разбрасываете кусочки по вытоптанному кругу. (Рис А.) 
Затем вы должны отойти и вымыть свои руки (у собаки не должно быть связи между запахом от ваших рук и разбросанным лакомством). 

Через 15минут вы берете вашу собаку и показываете рукой (вернее ладонью, иначе собака может подумать, что кусочки находятся у вас в руке) где искать. Вы произносите при этом только одно слово Such! ( что по-немецки означает “нюхай” и произносится как “Зух”!). Никогда не называйте кличку собаки, иначе она будет смотреть на вас. Если собака ищет с опущенным носом и в правильном месте - вам вообще ничего не нужно говорить! Если собака поднимает голову или ищет не там, где нужно, вы должны показать рукой правильное место и снова сказать “Зух!”. Позвольте есть щенку лакомство столько, сколько это возможно, и затем уведите его с поля, при этом хваля его. Вы не должны позволять собаке искать до того, как вы подойдете к следу и после того, как вы покинете след! 
Потренируйтесь с этим упражнением 2 или 3 раза, пока собака не станет понимать команду “Зух” (то есть ассоциировать слово с работой на следу и нахождением лакомства). 

Последующие занятия 
Возьмите следовой флаг и пластиковую емкость с сыром или кусочками мяса. Втыкайте следовой флаг всегда с левой стороны от начала следа и так, чтобы флаг указывал расположение следа (рис В). Перед флагом всегда делайте предстартовый след длиной примерно 2 метра. Предстартовый след нужно делать, с силой наступая на землю. По одному и тому же месту предстартового следа нужно пройти 2 или 3 раза.  
Затем нужно подождать 1 минуту возле флага перед тем, как начинать прокладку основного следа. 
Для прокладки основного следа сильно надавите носком своей левой ноги на землю и затем немного сдвиньте ступню назад примерно на 3 см. (у нас получается небольшое углубление в передней части отпечатка, куда мы и кладем лакомство ). Затем мы таким же образом делаем отпечаток правой ногой так же кладем в ямку лакомство. Также мы прокладываем и весь остальной след, размещая лакомство на каждом отпечатке, между отпечатками (и кусочками) лакомства должно быть расстояние примерно 30 сантиметров. Длина этого первого следа должна быть примерно 8 метров. 

После 15 минут вы берете вашу собаку с надетой на нее цепочкой и пропускаете поводок (прямо перед началом предстартового следа) под передними ногами собаки (но не под задними ногами). Это делается для того, чтобы когда собака начинает тянуть, поводок тянул голову собаки вниз к земле. Затем вы подходите таким образом к началу предстартового следа и показываете рукой (если это необходимо) место где нужно искать и даете команду “Зух”. Если собака ищет интенсивно – то вы позволяете ей двигаться прямо. Но всегда в вашем темпе! Когда собака подойдет близко к флагу, она найдет кусочек сыра на первом отпечатке и съест это лакомство. После этого она найдет следующий кусочек, затем другой и так далее. Собака должна съедать каждый кусочек разложенного лакомства (не позволяйте собаке идти слишком быстро и пропускать отпечатки). Собака ищет в вашем темпе! До тех пор, пока собака все делает правильно, вы не должны ничего говорить. В конце следа собака найдет закрытую миску, в которой лежит много лакомства. Когда собака найдет эту ёмкость, вы должны похвалить собаку и дать ей оттуда финальное вознаграждение. После того как собака все съест, вы уводите ее с поля, но не позволяйте собаке пытаться пройти след снова. Когда ваша собака начнет искать след интенсивно и будет съедать все разложенное лакомство, вы можете прокладывать более длинный след и класть лакомство только в каждый третий отпечаток. После всех этих упражнений собака должна будет просматривать каждый отпечаток, даже когда там совсем нет лакомства. Когда вы достигните этой стадии - настанет время раскладывать наши кусочки на отпечатках следа в случайном режиме. 

Важно помнить
Всегда работайте след, когда собака голодна! Всегда делайте предстартовый след! Всегда прокладывайте след, чтобы ветер был направлен вам в спину! Всегда ждите 15 минут! Всегда мойте руки после того, как вы касались ими лакомства! Всегда ставьте закрытую миску на конце следа! Собака должна искать в темпе вашего движения, просматривать каждый отпечаток и съедать все лакомство! Не начинайте работу над углами и предметами до того, как собака начнет отлично ходить по прямому следу! Не позволяйте собаке искать перед или после следа! Всегда продвигайтесь в тренинге мелкими шагами, не спешите! 

Подготовка к Шуцхунд1
В первой части нашей статьи мы рассмотрели как начинать обучение следовой работе. Если ваша собака после этого достигла такого уровня работы, что способна проходить прямой след длиной примерно 70 метров и при этом все еще искать отпечаток за отпечатком, то настало время познакомить ее с углами. 

ВАЖНО: На следовой тренировке, когда начинаем работать углы, мы всегда находимся довольно близко к собаке, в 2-х метрах за ней. 
Мы всегда соблюдаем одну и ту же последовательность действий (см. первую часть статьи): делаем предстартовый след, ставим флаг слева и т.д. Всегда убедитесь, что ветер направлен вам в спину! Это нужно делать, чтобы запах отпечатков (и лакомства) не относился ветром прямо на собаку. Прокладывая след «по ветру» вы приучаете собаку искать более интенсивно и нижним чутьем. 
Теперь мы прокладываем вперед приблизительно 50-метровый прямой след (если нужно – то с лакомством на отпечатках и в конце этого следа мы делаем легкий, скругленный угол. На этот “угол” мы кладем больше лакомства, чем на прямой участок, и сразу после “угла” ставим нашу пластиковую миску. (Рис С) 

Если ваша собака действительно достигла уровня работы, когда она прекрасно прорабатывает прямой след, у нее не должно быть никаких проблем с таким вариантом угла. Итак, после нескольких повторов такого упражнения, вы можете делать кривую часть все меньше и меньше, до тех пор, пока не получится нормальный угол в 90 градусов. Пластиковую миску с лакомством вы уже будете ставить через 3 метра после угла. 
На первой части следа вы раскладываете лакомство на отпечатках случайным образом (как много – это зависит от конкретной собаки). Когда вы маркируете точку угла, вы должны повернуться вокруг себя на месте на 360 градусов и делаете прямой угол направо или налево . 
После трех метров вы останавливаетесь и размещаете пластиковую миску. Вы всегда абсолютно уверены, что знаете, где находится угол! Никогда не кладите лакомство в точке угла, а только через примерно 50 см прямо за ним. Прямую после поворота можно делать длиннее, но только после того, как вы увидите, что ваш “следовик” понимает, чего от него хотят. Если собака испытывает трудности с прохождением угла, вы можете облегчить ей задачу, сделав двойную маркировку угла. Это означает, что когда вы пройдете примерно 2 метра после угла, вы поворачиваете и проходите по свои м следам до точки “метр до угла”, а затем снова поворачиваете обратно, таким образом прокладывая двойной угол.

----------


## alex67

Через минимум 15-30 минут после прокладки вы можете приводить своего следового чемпиона. Вы должны быть уверены, что точно знаете, где проложен след, это очень важно! Вы начинаете след как обычно, а затем, когда подходите к углу, останавливаетесь, если это необходимо. Не позволяйте собаке ошибаться! У угла вы останавливаетесь, и как только ваша собака находит правильное направление – следуете за ней немедленно! При этом вы ничего не говорите, собака через 50 сантиметров найдет свой кусочек и таким образом похвалит себя сама. Если собака движется в неправильном направлении, вы остаетесь стоять там, где остановились и даете собаке команду “Зух”. Когда собака находит правильное направление – вы немедленно за ней следуете. Не позволяйте собаке кружить. Если собака сходит со следа – стойте на своем месте и командуйте “Зух”, до тех пор, пока собака не окажется снова на следу и не пойдет в правильном направлении, и тогда уже ничего не говорите, просто следуйте за собакой. 

Теперь, когда собака сделала один угол, после нескольких тренировок собака вы можете попробовать проложить 2 и, наконец, 3 угла. Вашим конечным результатом должен быть след с 3 углами (на испытаниях по SchH 1 и 2 на следу только 2 угла) примерно 120 метров длиной. Очень важно, что вы должны двигаться не дальше, чем в 3 метрах позади своей собаки. Важно быть уверенным, что собака может проходить углы без вашей помощи. 

Первый предмет
Когда вы подойдете к такому уровню подготовки вашей собаки, что она сможет проходить такой след, какой требуется для SchH1, мы начинаем обучать собаку обозначению предметов. Как правило, собаки уже отлично знают команду “Платц” (Лежать) из раздела послушания, и, зная это, мы можем обучить собаку первым навыкам в обозначении предметов. Это делается очень просто: вы прокладываете след с 2 или 3 углами, с лакомством в нужных местах и с закрытой миской на конце следа. Собака делает все, как ее учили, но когда она учует запах ёмкости с лакомством, вы должны потянуть за поводок и скомандовать “Платц”. В этот момент собака ляжет и ее нос будет возле миски, так что вы сможете открыть крышку и разрешить вашей “ищейке” съесть лакомство из миски. С этого дня вы всегда должны давать команду “Платц” в конце следа возле пластиковой ёмкости. Но обратите внимание: как только вы начинаете использовать предметы на следу – нагрузка на вашу собаку возрастает. Поэтому так важно, чтобы обучение обозначению предмета происходила с наименьшим давлением на собаку, а это означает, что лучше это делать при помощи еды. Сначала мы должны искать небольшие пластиковые контейнеры или кожаные вещи, куда мы могли бы спрятать наше лакомство (коробочки из-под леденцов, кожаные портсигары и т.п.) ЗАМЕЧАНИЕ: Мы начинаем тренировать собаку обозначать разнообразные предметы только после того, как собака начнет укладываться у своей закрытой миски самостоятельно (без команды “Платц”!) 

Перед началом прокладки следа мы должны разложить немного лакомства по маленьким пластиковым коробочкам. Мы прокладываем след как обычно и между первым и вторым углом мы размещаем наши “предметы”. Мы как следует отмечаем это место, посильнее впечатывая следы и укладываем “предмет” посередине отмеченной таким образом точки. После этого мы прокладываем оставшуюся часть следа как обычно. Очень важно чтобы мы точно знали, где положили “предметы”. После 15-30 минут ожидания, выполняется финальная часть нашего следового занятия. 

Мы выполняем нашу обычную последовательность действий, и когда наша собака носом приблизится достаточно тесно к предмету, мы говорим “Платц” и тянем за поводок. Собака ляжет, а мы должны, чтобы дать собаке лакомство, открыть наш “предмет” как можно скорее. Но мы должны быть уверены, что собака останется в положении лежа до тех пор, пока не получит следующую команду – “Зух”. Оставшийся след мы проходим обыкновенно, и собака находит как обычно свой “большой сюрприз” в конце следа. Когда собака выучит предметы, возможно, что она начет обозначать на следу и другие вещи (листья, кусочки лакомства или даже углы). Это предупреждение, что собака испытывает слишком большое давление или не понимает, чего от нее хотят. Когда собака начинает это делать – просто не обращайте внимания и вместо этого просто давайте команду “Зух”. В этом случае лучше не заниматься с предметами слишком много, 3 раза более чем достаточно. Когда давление на собаку становится слишком большим и неуверенность вашей собаки возрастает, то нужно вообще прекратить тренировки с предметами на некоторое время. 

Самая важная вещь – это то, что собаки любят след и могут работать на всем его протяжении с удовольствием! Но всегда в конце следа должна быть укладка возле емкости с лакомством. Когда наши собаки начинают на самом деле понимать, что нужно делать, следовая работа становится рутиной и мы можем начинать давать собаке команду “Платц” перед началом предстартового следа. Наши собаки начинают работу по запаху как определенное “следование маршруту” в их “компьютере”. И мы тоже самое делаем на испытаниях, чтобы собака столкнулась с привычной последовательностью действий и не испытывала такого большого стресса. 

Следующий этап в обучении предметам – это класть лакомство не “в” а “под” предмет. Вскоре собака научится или легонько касаться предмета носом, чтобы достать лакомство или ждать, пока вы не подойдете и не поднимите предмет. 

Финальный и последний этап будет таким: «Лакомства с предметом больше нет, но мы учим собаку, что после того, как она укажет предмет, она получит лакомство из нашей руки». Это последняя вещь, которой мы должны обучить собаку. 

Уже для опытной собаки мы сможем всегда найти другие сложности и выбирать другое направление ветра. Но самые важные вещи – это чтобы проводник собаки хорошо знал, где находится след и все предметы на нем. Когда мы начинаем делать предстартовый след, мы также начинаем искать ориентиры на местности. Таким ориентиром может быть дом, дерево, камень, все что угодно. Вы также должны искать ориентиры , когда прокладываете углы или кладете предметы. 



Я уверен, что рассказал не обо всех вещах, но след – это такая вещь, которую лучше постигать на практике, а не в теории!

----------


## Nubira

Я столкнулась с проблемой в следовой работе   :Ac:  
собака готовилась в Голландии по траве. Здесь с пашней изначально возникли проблемы. Собака гипермотивирована, сумашедшее желания поиска, очень высокий темп, практически зарывает меня в землю. При этом очень плохое удержание следа на пашне. Пришлось начинать как со щенком - с кормом на следу. 
За день до соревнований тренинг выглядел так:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAFKpw6oYdw

На соревнованиях прошел 5 метров следа, корма не обнаружил, запутался в поводке, остановился, на след не вернулся. 
Позавчера опять начала работать след (один кусочек на третьем шагу и потом только на предметах) - все ужасно, дикая суета, недостаточная концентрация и удержание. Очень плохое внутреннее состояние на следу  :0317:  :0317:  :0317: 

зы: в начале сезона след на траве был очень качественный. Кажеться 92 балла на испытаниях мы нанюхали. На испытаниях осенью след был 98. Он или нюхает за 90, или не нюхает вообще :(((

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Пока две вещи:
1. Прошибла слеза от знакомого поля. Эх, как я хотел туда попасть!!!!!!
2. Видео жутко замылено и о работе собаки можно только догадываться по рывкам поводка:)
3. Боевой клич фигуранта и хлопки плеткой ИМХО там были не нужны. Стадион-то рядом... Собака вроде не реагирует, но это внешне... А что у нее внутри?
Спасибо!

----------


## Nubira

> Пока две вещи:
> 1. Прошибла слеза от знакомого поля. Эх, как я хотел туда попасть!!!!!!
> 2. Видео жутко замылено и о работе собаки можно только догадываться по рывкам поводка:)
> 3. Боевой клич фигуранта и хлопки плеткой ИМХО там были не нужны. Стадион-то рядом... Собака вроде не реагирует, но это внешне... А что у нее внутри?
> Спасибо!


1.  :Ag:  Жалко что не попал...атмосфера была супер! 
2. Угу, согласна :(  из последнего только такое. 99% следовой работы делаю сама, снимать меня некому.
3. Увы, там шла тренировка. Но на собаку это никак не повлияло. Этот след он отработал хорошо. Он если что то делает от души - ничего больше не замечает. А сейчас - "шеф, все пропало!"  :0317:  :0238:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> . 
> 3. Увы, там шла тренировка. Но на собаку это никак не повлияло. Этот след он отработал хорошо. Он если что то делает от души - ничего больше не замечает. А сейчас - "шеф, все пропало!"


Повлияло или нет - еще вопрос. Внешне это могло и не выразиться никак... Если не повлияло, то и ладно.
То, что след отработан хорошо, не согласен. Он ОТРАБОТАН. Т.е. углы, предметы - все есть. Но состояние собаки там не следовое. С Одной стороны хорошо, что уровень мотивации высок, в том числе и внутренней мотивации. С другой - слишком хорошо, это уже не совсем хорошо :Ag: 
Пока в голову пришло две вещи:
1. Квадраты. Много. Все должно быть *очень спокойно*. Никакой похвалы. Чисто поели и пошли домой. Их желательно несколько делать за один выход. Убрать из головы собаки все виды поощрения на следу. У нее своих кайфов там достаточно. Т.е. перевести след из весело-радостно-поощрительского поведения в чисто пищевое. Когда собака ест, она как правило, успокаивается. Высыпали пайку на землю - пусть собирает пока глаза не вылезут (т.е. пока не надоест).
2. Второй поводок с парфорсом. Им делать коррекцию при повышении темпа, отклонениях и т.п. Это второй этап после квадратов. ИМХО, мотивации для коррекции высокого уровня более чем... Причем воздействие может быть двояким:
1. Механическое
2. Психологическое.
В нашем случае - №2 должен быть превалирующим.
А что по поводу этого кстати всего говорил мудрый И.З.?
Пока по этому видео особо в голову ничего не приходит. А вот случай с пашней на соревнованиях - ??? Даже не знаю. Там же была куча народу, которые собаку видели в упор:) Они чё гутарят-то?

----------


## Nubira

> Но состояние собаки там не следовое.


согласна!




> С другой - слишком хорошо, это уже не совсем хорошо


я бы сказала иногда такой высокий уровень инстинкта мне порядком мешает ввести его в более менее спокойное состояние на следу. 




> Пока в голову пришло две вещи:
> 1. Квадраты. Много. Все должно быть *очень спокойно*. Никакой похвалы. Чисто поели и пошли домой. Их желательно несколько делать за один выход. Убрать из головы собаки все виды поощрения на следу. У нее своих кайфов там достаточно. Т.е. перевести след из весело-радостно-поощрительского поведения в чисто пищевое. Когда собака ест, она как правило, успокаивается. Высыпали пайку на землю - пусть собирает пока глаза не вылезут (т.е. пока не надоест).


Надо пробовать. Зная его могу сказать что радостно сожрет в течение 30 сек., но с работой по следу может и не связать. Интенсивность удержания прямой от этого вряд ли изменится. Делала неделю перед соревнованиями след с кормом - на точке занюхивания или 3-5 отпечаток, метр до угла, метр после угла. Было хорошо. Но не было принуждения, видимо тут ошибка. Если допускал махлеванние я ему позволяла самостоятельно с этим справится, воздействия не делала. Видимо тут тоже кроется причина.  



> 2. Второй поводок с парфорсом. Им делать коррекцию при повышении темпа, отклонениях и т.п. Это второй этап после квадратов. ИМХО, мотивации для коррекции высокого уровня более чем... Причем воздействие может быть двояким:
> 1. Механическое
> 2. Психологическое.
> В нашем случае - №2 должен быть превалирующим.


Вот так и начали работать... 



> А что по поводу этого кстати всего говорил мудрый И.З.?


 :Ag:  сказал "не парься"  :Ag: 



> Пока по этому видео особо в голову ничего не приходит. А вот случай с пашней на соревнованиях - ??? Даже не знаю. Там же была куча народу, которые собаку видели в упор:) Они чё гутарят-то?


Если б это случилось один раз - я бы не волновалась...но у меня весь тренинг сейчас полетел. Такое было когда я его после Голландии после перерыва в месяц начала здесь работать. Недели три с этими выпученнными глазами и беготней по следу боролась с помощью корма и строгача. Думала что решила... на сдаче было все ок. А тут опять  :Ac:  а времени - нету! Заметила что в подобное состояние он впадает если был промежуток в работе. В данном случае - неделя. Не так уж и много чтобы снова стать полным идиотом!
зы: вечером попробую разрезать и выложить видео с сдачи. Там хорошее качество.

----------


## Nubira

Да, собаку я перед следом всегда кормлю - полпайки, иначе он совсем "фурухт" становится если голодный на след выходит  :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

..след Дена прошлой осенью, на сдаче. На траве все прекрасно. У меня с ним на сдаче весной был чудесный след. А вот пашня...увы  :Ac: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZRb34NVP1Y

----------


## silverworld

Работа в инете вполне это вполне реально.У меня муж так работает он программист делает сайты так вот работы хватает и платят хорошо

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Работа в инете вполне это вполне реально.У меня муж так работает он программист делает сайты так вот работы хватает и платят хорошо


1.А причем тут следовая работа?
2. Привет мужу. Пусть раскроет секрет, как он находит клиентов:) Мы тоже можем. И можем это делать очень неплохо. На разных движках. С флешем и без. Но...
Сорри за флудик. В моем профиле есть мыло. Можно на него ответиь, чтобы не засорять тему.
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

Дим. я уже удалила один пост этого ника.... Спам какой-то, что ли?

----------


## Natusik

У меня такая проблема. Малинка моя на следу очень сильно возбуждается, несётся по следу как ураган, а то и как коза запрыгивает на начальную точку, естественно, лакомство постоянно пропускает (смысла выкладывать в каждый след вообще нет - пропускает 70% еды), даже когда след заканчивается, может пройти ещё вперёд (при этом что её туда тянет, непонятно совершенно). Причём когда не даю ей рваться вперёд, (работаем на натянутом поводке, очень коротко, даже часто рядом с ней иду), она останавливается и ждёт, никакие увещевания, что продолжаем идти след внатяг не действуют. У меня практического опыта в следовой очень мало, фактически это моя первая собака, с которой занялась серьёзно этим делом. 
Заводчик порекомендовал поделать с ней какое-то время следовые круги (по типу квадратов), чтобы она успокоилась. На кругах получше, но когда пытаюсь опять перейти на прямую, опять двадцать пять...  :0317: 
Сегодня попробовала протоптать прямую очень плотную, правый и левый след почти параллельно друг другу и вплотную, вроде получше, но всё равно, хоть и медленнее шла и довольно чётко по следу, лакомство пропускала. Нужно ли добиваться, чтобы собака подбирала все куски? И что вообще делать, чтобы сумасшедшую скорость сбить?
Очень жалею, что не состоялся майский семинар с Таней в Риге, я бы хотела, чтобы специалист глянул на эту проблему и дал стоящий совет...

Кто-то говорил, что в таких случаях и строгачик помогает, но малинка у меня уж больно восприимчивая, боюсь, что может вообще в отказ уйти, если не понравится. В общем пока я в полном тупике по вопросу, что делать дальше.
Собаке сейчас 10,5 месяцев.

----------


## Tatjana

Наташа, чтобы мне что-то посоветовать - надо увидеть.

----------


## Natusik

> Наташа, чтобы мне что-то посоветовать - надо увидеть.


Да, я понимаю.
На этой неделе я еду в лагерь в Лиепаю с Андреем Лихачёвым. Там следовая тоже предполагается. Если там не получится найти методику, то буду стараться (если это возможно с твоей стороны) выбраться к тебе поработать след.  :Aa:

----------


## Natusik

Мне Андрей очень порекомендовал попробовать бёрчер на следу, чтобы сбить темп и не зажимать при этом собаку. Сегодня попробовала первый раз и мне понравилось. Шли достаточно спокойно и чётко, практически ни одного куска не пропустила. Посмотрим, что дальше будет.

----------


## Tatjana

> Мне Андрей очень порекомендовал попробовать бёрчер на следу, чтобы сбить темп и не зажимать при этом собаку. Сегодня попробовала первый раз и мне понравилось. Шли достаточно спокойно и чётко, практически ни одного куска не пропустила. Посмотрим, что дальше будет.


Наташа, что такое бёрчер?

----------


## Lex

> Наташа, что такое бёрчер?


Если я правильно понимаю - следовая шлейка :) та, что под пузо

----------


## Natusik

> Если я правильно понимаю - следовая шлейка :) та, что под пузо


Да, именно. Я правда, так и не поняла, как он правильно называется (предлагались разные варианты: Бёрчер, бючер...).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Я правда, так и не поняла, как он правильно называется (предлагались разные варианты: Бёрчер, бючер...).


Правильно произносится "Бётхер". :Ah:

----------


## Natusik

> Правильно произносится "Бётхер".


 :Ax: 
Я не специалист в немецком. А россияне говорят, как им больше нравится  :Ag:

----------


## Natusik

Удалось уговорить супруга съездить с нами на след и заснять кусочек, пока не стемнело. Очень хотелось бы услышать мнения и советы по обучению.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7hBFJO0qpM
Элка один раз отвлеклась на внезапные крики со стороны (какая-то весёлая компания недалеко проходила) и один раз что-то занюхала в стороне, но вернулась на след без проблем. 
Поскольку я всегда иду сзади, то мне не очень видно как собака прорабатывает след, поэтому и попросила нас заснять. С проработкой вроде всё неплохо, пронюхивает оба отпечатка, но проблема перевозбуждения на следу всё же ещё полностью не решена. На следовой шлейке мне её легче контролировать, но она всё равно стремится идти слишком быстро.

----------


## Natusik

Ещё один наш тренировочный след http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI4OodSA6wg

----------


## Tatjana

Наташа, мне понравился след. Я вот только не поняла, что было в конце - квадрат? И почему в конце следа стояла табличка, обозначающая начало следа?

Для собаки уже такого уровня, как у тебя: с таким опытом работы в следе я бы делала конец куда с более сильным акцентом. :Ab:  У тебя собака закончила работать сама по себе, просто собрав корм. Это не лучший вариант.

----------


## Natusik

> Для собаки уже такого уровня, как у тебя: с таким опытом работы в следе я бы делала конец куда с более сильным акцентом. У тебя собака закончила работать сама по себе, просто собрав корм. Это не лучший вариант.


Тань, в конце был вытоптанный круг с лакомством. Это было сделано один раз эксперимента ради (по совету заводчика - Элка у меня одно время сильно ускоряться начинала, потому что в конце обычно был контейнер с кормом), но этой фишки я не оценила и не поняла. Флажок стоял для меня, потому что темно уже было и мне нужно было сориентироваться на конец следа (собаке пока ещё не вполне доверяю  :Aa: ), обычно я такого не делаю. Сейчас я ближе к концу кладу предмет и шагов через 10-15 от него контейнер с едой (или любимую игрушку, с которой потом активно играем, стараюсь, чтобы для собаки это был сюрприз). Хотя вообще предметы мы пока отдельным упражнением делаем. Но вообще Элла буквально за последний месяц очень включилась на следу. В том плане, что стала достаточно вдумчиво искать, а не просто нестись, как метеор.
Чем на твой взгляд лучше заканчивать след?
Мне сложновато было поначалу, потому что это первая собака, с которой я занимаюсь следовой и приходилось много экспериментировать и учиться сохранять спокойствие. Одно радует бесспорно - это то, что мотивация у собаки на следу очень хорошая.

----------


## Людмила

Помогите советами пожалуйста 
Овчарк 14 месяцев. След очень любит все замечательно, мотивация, все супер со щенячьего возраста. Одно но, уже с начала этого сезона когда я стала делать с ним уже большие следа и вводить предметы ( и просто предметы и лакомство в маленьких коробочка) я сразу заметила, что он тупит на предметах они его не разу не интересуют даже с лакомством. Я подивилась, потому что с ротвейлером у меня проблем не было. Но это моя первая овчарка, ладно думаю, может они шибко заколдованные и надо подождать. Убрала предметы, стала просто ходить след. Надо заметить, что просто с предметами отдельно от следа у него проблем нет, он со щенячьего возраста их обозначает если просто кинуть дома или на прогулке.
На тренинге Ленгварский мне посоветовал сначало укладывать на следу на предмет  собаку, а  потом разыгрывать предметом и кидать его дальше на след, чтоб собака обозначала, ну лакомство и т.д. Я так сделала пару раз, но сегодня я увидела, что собака просто пытается уйти от предмета, то есть если его не останавливать он продолжая нюхать обходит его стороной. Если останавливать он отварачивается и без воздействия не ложиться. Я не хочу пока применять сильную коррекцию Можно ли сделать что-то без насилия так сказать?

----------


## Natusik

Я работаю с предметами следующим образом. Прокладываю прямую и предметы на ней складываю очень часто, например, через 5-6-7-10-15 шагов и иду на очень коротком расстоянии от собаки, требуя укладки на предмете, там много вкусного и похвалы. И можно даже собаке дать возможность полежать, пусть учится успокаиваться на предмете и так далее с каждым предметом. Я обычно на таком упражнении выкладываю от 6 до 10 предметов.
Сейчас на основном следу я кладу предмет в конце (за шагов 10-15 перед контейнером  с едой), но пару раз попробовала положить и посерёдке следа - Элла всё обозначила сама без проблем. Значит, прогресс уже есть, собака начала понимать значение предметов.

Сначала предметы работала без следа вообще (как и Вы, просто выбрасывала в траву или прятала и просила найти).
Хотя мне интересно Танино мнение на этиот счёт тоже. Знаю, что многие сразу начинают работать предметы на следу.

----------


## Tatjana

Наташа, мне кажется, что ты заканчиваешь след правильно, если нет никаких проблем с обозначением вещи.

Людмила, у меня есть своя собственная методика для обозначения вещей. Конечно она доработана с учетом того, что мне удалось интересного подсмотреть у других мастеров. Пока более совершенного и быстрого научения еще не встречала, поэтому стойко придерживаюс своего метода. На обучение уверенному  обозначение вещи на следу у меня уходит 5 занятий, начиная с нуля. Я никогда не делаю принуждения, вещи - это всегда позитив. И никогда вещи не связываю с кормом на следе. Корм только после обозначения.

Обозначение предмета вне следа - это только первая часть обучения, самое начало. Следующий шаг: предметы на коротком ""горячем"- следе в 20-25  шагов. Важно, чтобы собака уже хорошо знала, что такое след. Я использую для обучения только два предмета и начинаю с дерева. 
Кроме этого в обозначении предметов надо верно подходить к лежащей собаке, верно её поощерять и верно направлять дальше по следу.
И только после того, как собака научилась идеально обозначать вещи на 25 шаговом следе, только тогда вещи переносятся на основной след. :Ab:

----------


## Людмила

Я не понимаю одного, собака уже знала что такое предмет ходит достаточно большой для своего возраста след, очень сильный пищевик почему он не хочет предмет на следу? Даже за лакомство. Да я ротвейлеру только раз показала, что на предмете пожрать можно, обозначает любые, даже камни и палки. 
Как мне вести себя с ним на этом коротком следе укладывать с командой, молча, засыпать лакомством. Что делать то? Интересно что с предмета старт хороший, даже не учила, он просто ждет не дождется когда можно дальше нюхать. Мне кажется предмет ему просто мешает нюхать дальше.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я не понимаю одного, собака уже знала что такое предмет ходит достаточно большой для своего возраста след, очень сильный пищевик почему он не хочет предмет на следу?


Потому что собака не человек.  :Ab: 
У неё голова работает иначе. В начале обучения ведь все учат собак держать искомый запах и ни на что не отвлекаться! Что же Вы хотите с вещами? Вот они упорно вещи и не замечают, а если принуждать, то начинается конфликт. Так что от простого к сложному.
На коротком следе укладывать с командой, поощерять укладку голосом и кормом, и делать таких коротких следов 3-4 за одну тренировку. Прокладывать короткий след и укладывать вещи прямо на глазах у собаки.

----------


## Людмила

А этот короткий след должен быть с лакомством?

----------


## Tatjana

> А этот короткий след должен быть с лакомством?


Собака уже должна хорошо знать след. 1-2 кусочка я кладу.

----------


## Людмила

Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------


## Tatjana

> Спасибо, буду пробовать.


Потом напишите результаты. :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

> Кроме этого в обозначении предметов надо верно подходить к лежащей собаке, верно её поощерять и верно направлять дальше по следу.


Тань, а можешь поподробнее в этом месте?
Я стараюсь подходить с разных сторон и поощрять собаку тоже с разных сторон (чтобы у неё не складывался стереотип: подошли справа, наградили, можно уже дальше продолжать), могу  и над собакой встать, чтоб между ногами лежала. Время подхода к собаке стараюсь постепенно отодвигать, как и команду на продолжение следа, потому что Элла у меня имеет тенденцию к преждевременному вскакиванию, а мне надо, чтобы она успокаивалась на предметах, на следу она и так очень активна.

----------


## Людмила

Сегодня сделала эту схему:  первый след, первый предмет заметил но уже совсем рядом, уложила нормально,  второй предмет учуял или увидел шагов за пять стал притормаживать пришлось наводить. Давала корм на последнем играла в мячик
Второй след, учуяв предмет собака вообще отказалась идти стала кружить на месте. Тоже самое со вторым. Пришлось указывать рукой.
Третий след положила кусок перед самым предметом, уже шел нормально не метался.
Повторю через день.

----------


## Каспер

У меня собаке 1год, в мае начала след с квадратов, с июля вышли на прямую, в сентябре приехала домой с дачи пошла на пашню, началось умирание на следу.Она идет и пронюхивает, но нет мотивации, может остановиться и посмотреть на меня или покрутить головой, такого чтобы мы с желанием выходили нет, она не пищевик, подскажите как мне поднять мотивацию?Мне еще кажется, что я ее перегрузила с послушкой, мы воходили всегда на след с кормом в левой руке, остатки которого я кидала потом в точку занюхивания.

----------


## Людмила

Маша кинь ссылку на видео.

----------


## Tatjana

> У меня собаке 1год, в мае начала след с квадратов, с июля вышли на прямую, в сентябре приехала домой с дачи пошла на пашню, началось умирание на следу.Она идет и пронюхивает, но нет мотивации, может остановиться и посмотреть на меня или покрутить головой, такого чтобы мы с желанием выходили нет, она не пищевик, подскажите как мне поднять мотивацию?Мне еще кажется, что я ее перегрузила с послушкой, мы воходили всегда на след с кормом в левой руке, остатки которого я кидала потом в точку занюхивания.


Сначала надо определиться с видом мотивации. Что Вы предложите? Если не пищевик, есть ли вариант поднять пищевую мотивацию? 
У меня есть опыт подготовки следа собак без пищевой мотивации на оценку отлично в ИПО-1. Но сначала надо испробовать все варианты на корме.
И хотелось бы видео.

----------


## Каспер

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFyHVWzIWA0
это от 9 сентября

----------


## Tatjana

*Каспер*,извините, Вашего имени не знаю. :Ab: 
Спасибо за видео. У вас хорошая собака и достаточно хорошо мотивирована на корм. Но, как бы это мягко сказать, чтобы не обидеть... :Ax:  При таком подходе я на месте собаки вообще бы не пошла по следу.

Первая грубейшая ошибка - это то, как Вы выводите собаку на след. Вы таким движением с наведением полностью отвлекаете собаку от работы по следу. Это тоже самое, если бы Вас спросоня поднять и сразу дать какое-нибудь сложное задание. В такой ситуации человек может даже не понять, что происходит. Вот тоже самое и с Вашей собакой. 
На первом этапе обучения определяющим фактором является состояние собаки.
Вторая ошибка - это сухой корм. Я вижу, что Вы уже проделали колоссальную работу со следом. Но у собаки нет возможности работать интенсивнее, если она должна есть эти сухари. Либо надо корм подмачивать, либо использовать печёнку, куриные сердечки, мясо и т.д. Для Вашей собаки я бы порекомендовала как раз натуральный корм на следе.
Для Вашей собаки совсем не обязательно корм класть в каждый отпечаток. Она уже давно научилась его подбирать из каждого шага.
Теперь по поднятию пищевой мотивации:На видео я вижу вполне упитанную собаку. Уменьшите дневной рацион на 1/3. Результат станет заметен через 2 недели, не раньше.

Как бы я сделала:
1. Уменьшила рацион на 1/3 и через неделю пошла бы на след. Всю дневную норму я бы положила в контейнер с крышкой.
2. Проложила бы след таким образом, чтобы собака видела, как я это делаю. В этот день собака получила бы питание только на следе.
3. Наверное, для того, чтобы быть уверенной, что собака будет высоко мотивированной, я бы первый раз пошла сразу, пока собака видела прокладку. В последствии рекомендую делать только следы не менее 30-40 минутной давности, а то и часа.
4. На следу использовала бы варёную печенку или сердце. Корм бы  клала с пропусками 2-3 отпечатка, длиной 100 шагов.
5. Контейнер закопала бы в конце следа и никаких других вещей на след бы не укладывала.
6. Вывела собаку из машины и на натянутом коротком поводке подошла бы к началу следа. Прежде чем дать команду на поиск, паузой бы чуть собрала энергию. Но если собака и так проявила бы интерес к флажку. то паузу бы первый раз и не делала. Сразу бы пустила на след.
7. Во время работы собаки всегда бы держала поводок с натяжением. Чтобы у собаки создавалось ощущение, что она меня ведёт за собой.
8. Когда собака дошла бы до конца и нашла бы контейнер, то не стала бы её укладывать, а акцептируя её внимание на контейнере сама бы проявила бурю радости, подбодряя собаку таким образом, чтобы она тоже радовалась находке. Покормила бы, потом поиграла там же минутку и в машину.

----------


## Каспер

Татьяна, зовут меня Маша, спасибо за совет! Я уже неделю как перешла на сердечки и убрала этот подход с кормом.В понедельник я ее не кормила, вчера была на следу, 90шагов и натянутый поводок, она была более заинтересована, единственное,что я в конце положила кошелек, но я ему бурно радовалась с ней затем выбросила мяч и поиграла с ней, попробую завтра сделать как Вы посоветовали, сегодня кормить не буду, потом все опишу!

p.s.После 9сентября она была на диете, теперь похожа на тонкую палочку, если получится сделать видео, я обязательно выложу!

----------


## Людмила

Сегодня на третьем коротком следе на последнем предмете кобель лег сам.
Татьяна, сколько должно быть таких следов или делать пока падать не начнет. И еще вопрос на обычный след я пока предметы не кладу? Тогда как его заканчивать?

----------


## Natusik

> И еще вопрос на обычный след я пока предметы не кладу? Тогда как его заканчивать?


Я заканчивала спрятанным контейнером с едой или любимой игрушкой, а через какое-то время стала перед окончанием следа (шагов 10-15 не доходя до спрятанной вещи -игрушки или еды) класть предмет, чтобы собака всегда считала, что предметом след не заканчивается и мотивация искать сохранялась.

----------


## Tatjana

> Сегодня на третьем коротком следе на последнем предмете кобель лег сам.
> Татьяна, сколько должно быть таких следов или делать пока падать не начнет. И еще вопрос на обычный след я пока предметы не кладу? Тогда как его заканчивать?


 Очень хорошо, что лёг сам. Таких следов должно быть столько, пока собака уверенно, корректно  и без ошибок начнёт обозначать обе вещи. 

Я всегда заканчиваю след контейнером с кормом. Для некоторых собак закопанным мячом.

----------


## Людмила

Лучше я ему мячик положу. Он хотя страшный пищевик но на следу и в послушании я заметила больше радуется мячу. В субботу если получиться сниму видео.

----------


## Tatjana

Людмила, я по поводу мяча в твоём случае не уверенна.

----------


## Людмила

А почему?
Я не очень люблю ставить контейнер в конце. Как то из рук больше даю.

----------


## Lynx

> Я не очень люблю ставить контейнер в конце. Как то из рук больше даю.


Почему не любите?

----------


## Каспер

Сегодня сделала след в 110 шагов, на точку вышли бодрее, пустила сразу, шли в натяг, она довольно сильно меня тянула, одна проблема,она очень реагирует на меня, т. е.хвалю, а она оборачивается и потом дальше идет, не могу же я красться за ней как мышь и хвалить ее шопотом?

----------


## Людмила

ротвейлера так сильно подпортила по первости, быстро смякитил, что в конце больше жранья главное конец найти. На недлинном поводке под контролем оно конечно ничего, да еще если куски на следу, а нет кусков... помню еденицу сдавали как он у меня проголопировал да и двушку тоже. 
Из рук когда контейнер стала давать стремление к концу уже как то не такое.
Но ротвейлер уже изначально испорченный моими следовыми эксперементами, так что может я и не права.

----------


## Lynx

> ротвейлера так сильно подпортила по первости, быстро смякитил, что в конце больше жранья главное конец найти.


Ясно. Но тут главное еще дать понять, что чтобы этот конец найти - нюхать надо хорошо, иначе уйдет голодный не найдя конца.

----------


## Tatjana

> Сегодня сделала след в 110 шагов, на точку вышли бодрее, пустила сразу, шли в натяг, она довольно сильно меня тянула, одна проблема,она очень реагирует на меня, т. е.хвалю, а она оборачивается и потом дальше идет, не могу же я красться за ней как мышь и хвалить ее шопотом?


А зачем хвалить, если это мешает?
Я так понимаю, что очень чувствительная собака?

----------


## Tatjana

Людмила, я не знаю что это такое - проблема скорости. Я с этим никогда не сталкиваюсь :Ab:  И если есть цель на следе - это очень хорошо. Ведь ваш мяч тоже цель. Корм собаку успокаивает, мяч поднимает драйв.

----------


## Каспер

Попробую не хвалить, да она чуствительная девушка, с мячиком в самом конце стало лучше, сделаю видео и обязательно выложу

----------


## Tatjana

> Попробую не хвалить, да она чуствительная девушка, с мячиком в самом конце стало лучше, сделаю видео и обязательно выложу


Не скините происхождение Вашей собаки?

----------


## Людмила

> Корм собаку успокаивает, мяч поднимает драйв.


Не, драйва нам наверное больше не надо. Положу контейнер. Хотя мячом я с ним всегда играю, когда он корм съест.

----------


## Tatjana

> Не, драйва нам наверное больше не надо. Положу контейнер. Хотя мячом я с ним всегда играю, когда он корм съест.


Я тоже всегда дам собаке мяч после поедания корма. Но почти не играю. Мяч я использую для того, чтобы собака просто его таскала и не искала дальше след, пока мы идем обратно к машине.

----------


## Каспер

Татьяна вот происхождение
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/germ...ee/679574.html

----------


## Людмила

Татьян я сняла сегодня укладку на предметах. А так же след без предметов. Сегодня приехали на поле с достаточно высокой травой. Мне не очень понравилась работа кобеля по такому покрытию. И возник вопрос, а нужно ли вообще молодой собаке которая еще ходит с лакомством этот гимор. Останавливается, выковыривает, теряет суть так сказать. Ну и предметы отдельно в конце ролика. Что я делаю не так? На первом предмете я специально долго ничего не говорю собаке, чтобы было видно его состояние http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRd4958HGY

----------


## Tatjana

Людмила, посмотрела твой след. Работа проделана большая, но есть моменты, которые я бы советовала исправить.
Мне не очень понравилась концентрация на основном следе. Собака знает, что надо делать, но не имеет особого рвения. Может это слишком длиный след для него. Везде в обучении главное - состояние! Заметила, что ты не владеешь искусством управления поводком. Вам бы на семинар к Ленгварскому.
Во время обозначения вещи почему корм рядом с вещью? Это очень отвлекает собаку. Корма не должна быть в пределах 2-3 м до вещи. После обозначения вещи ты не верно посылаешь собаку далее. Не удерживаешь сразу верное состояние на укладке и посыле для дальнейшей работы.
Может в четверг сниму для тебя видео, как это делаю я. :Ab:

----------


## Людмила

Мне тоже не понравилась его работа на такой траве. Пашню и короткую траву он ходит лучше. Может быть просто с непривычки. Длинна следа  вроде как всегда даже короче. У Ленгварского мы были совсем недавно. Он сказал что с этой собакой проблем не будет (Но это видимо если бы кобель был у него) :Ag:  Корм стараюсь класть на предмет, а посылать собаку дальше на след когда он перестанет на меня смотреть. 
Вообщем жду видео, лучше один раз посмотреть, чем несколько раз почитать. Спасибо.

----------

